# Culturist Conference 2013



## Firky (May 7, 2013)

Bunch of pricks... would be awful if a load of anti-fash turned up and crashed their free party, wouldn't it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2013)

culturist?



is that the new term for "i'm not racist but..."?


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2013)

Ffs - they have so many names these days


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2013)

Jack Buckby is all over the shop:

http://libertygb.org.uk/v1/index.php/news-libertygb/5405-jack-buckby-boy-wonder-of-the-new-right

He used to be with the BNP, now he's not and I can't find the tweet in which he said that he hates Nick Griffin but here he is with him.


----------



## 8ball (May 8, 2013)

Didn't he used to be Harry Potter?


----------



## J Ed (May 8, 2013)

Firky said:


> Jack Buckby is all over the shop:
> 
> http://libertygb.org.uk/v1/index.php/news-libertygb/5405-jack-buckby-boy-wonder-of-the-new-right
> 
> He used to be with the BNP, now he's not and I can't find the tweet in which he said that he hates Nick Griffin but here he is with him.


 
His latest schtick is promoting Liberty GB while criticising the BNP for having "socialist" economic policies and trying to convince ukippers that their party isn't socially conservative enough.


----------



## toggle (May 8, 2013)

British culture?

where do i start on that.

if they are non racist, perhaps they can explain why they are promoting an english culture as british and not accepting the cultures of national minorities.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2013)

Here is a video on the topic from 2008

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fwznJfl7-qo

Get those arm movements.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 8, 2013)

Buckby has also tried to organise once on a Liverpool University campus, with little success.


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2013)

Brits havent had a british culture since they tried to colonise everything.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 9, 2013)

Wtf is "British culture" anyway?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 9, 2013)

I expect the phrase "cultural Marxism" will be chucked around a fair bit. Knobheads.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does the web page you're supposed to go to to get the venue not actually exist? This is just an especially thick right wing first year politics student's fantasy isn't it?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 10, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Is it just me or does the web page you're supposed to go to to get the venue not actually exist? This is just an especially thick right wing first year politics student's fantasy isn't it?


 
Mark Collett mk 2


----------



## frogwoman (May 10, 2013)

I like the cleverly disguised swastika at the top


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

toggle said:


> British culture?
> 
> where do i start on that.
> 
> if they are non racist, perhaps they can explain why they are promoting an english culture as british and not accepting the cultures of national minorities.


Er... I think most people would agree english culture is a british culture. & they do say they're discussing aspects of british culture, presumably the far right aspects.

Of course, english culture's as nebulous a term as british culture, but there you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I like the cleverly disguised swastika at the top


It's a cunningly disguised cross, to empasise their adherence to the imported and alien cult of the nazarene.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

How come the bnp fall at the first hurdle and send carlos cortiglia who's as british as the falkland islands?


----------



## frogwoman (May 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a cunningly disguised cross, to empasise their adherence to the imported and alien cult of the nazarene.


 
it's a pretty crooked cross tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> it's a pretty crooked cross tbh


It's a pretty crooked event. But a swastika traditionally has arms extending perpendicular to the internal cross: and that one doesn't.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2013)

> Jack Buckby ‏@JackBuckby 4h
> @jayp1235 It's because I'm former BNP and people are often ignorant enough to think that this means I'm an 'extremist'.


----------



## J Ed (May 10, 2013)

#far-rightworldproblems


----------



## J Ed (May 10, 2013)

It's okay now though cos he's jacked in his agreement with the BNP's economic policies (but not their racism) so he's a moderate!


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2013)

Irrelevant old shite. Meaningless.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Irrelevant old shite. Meaningless.



He is. He just blows with the wind.

I would like to know where he gets the money from to stage these events though.


----------



## articul8 (May 12, 2013)

Who the fuck is Dr. John K Press?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 12, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Who the fuck is Dr. John K Press?


 
Dunno but I reckon his doctorate is of a similar kind to that of Dr. Kent Hovind.


----------



## Serotonin (May 12, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Mark Collett mk 2


 
I was thinking the exact thing. Whatever happened to Mark? Ive not heard anything about him in at least a couple of years.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I like the cleverly disguised swastika at the top


 
That's actually an Iron Cross, but nevermind. However, put into context, the _Fylfot _(what you would call a Swastika) in English tradition is actually a symbol of luck and was used a lot before WWII, for obvious reasons though we stopped using it. However, I don't see anyone calling Hindu's racist for using the same symbol.



sim667 said:


> Brits havent had a british culture since they tried to colonise everything.
> 
> Fucking idiots.


 
The British State had been trying to colonise everything since 1707, not the English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish people who were often flogged and forced onto ships or driven into the Army through great poverty. Its a bit like saying the British and American voters of today are responsible for the invasion of Iraq for oil, I can pretty much assure you no common folk ever did well out of the British Empire, but hey ho! No British person deserves a identity, right?

It is rather comical of course to hear a lot of you saying that the British or the nations that make up Britain have no culture. Lets just see over some of the cultural expression of Britain shall we? Rule of law, the idea of constitutions and individuals right set in Common Law and in the Bill of Rights (which incidentally is what the American Constitution is based on.)  Traditional Liberalism is one of the many things Britain gave to the world, along with fellow Americans within the Liberalism movement.

There have been many other empires come and go over the years. Rome, Japan, Greece the Ottomans. I don't think I ever once read anyone say that 'there is no such thing as Japanese culture' before. So you have to ask why is it only the British (or more commonly, the English) who are denied a cultural expression?

Seems the word bigot can be spun both ways.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

OMG are you the racist Brony that Laurie Penny was arguing with?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> OMG are you the racist Brony that Laurie Penny was arguing with?


 
Huh? I don't even know who Laurie Penny is if I'm honest, but no. Why do you assume I'm racist merely because I have a different opinion?


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

I had a feeling this may attract some "culturists" because this thread (third result on google) has had more views than their FB group has likes.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> I had a feeling this may attract some "culturists" because this thread (third result on google) has had more views than their FB group has likes.


 
Don't get all conspiracy theory Firky. I have just found this website and was having a browse and I was just a bit annoyed reading people making racist comments about how the British do not have a culture. No one would dare say that about any other nation, so why is it deemed acceptable to say that about the British?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Don't get all conspiracy theory Firky.


 
It's hardly holographic lizard territory now is it? And since a 'culturist' did turn up he appears to have been vindicated.



Binxie said:


> I have just found this website and was having a browse and I was just a bit annoyed reading people making racist comments about how the British do not have a culture.


 
You can't be racist about the British cos imperialism. Fact.



Binxie said:


> No one would dare say that about any other nation, so why is it deemed acceptable to say that about the British?


 
I dare. The US has no culture. But then again I'm hard as fuck and really daring and that.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Don't get all conspiracy theory Firky. I have just found this website and was having a browse and I was just a bit annoyed reading people making racist comments about how the British do not have a culture. No one would dare say that about any other nation, so why is it deemed acceptable to say that about the British?


 
Sometimes I feel like I'm the last pony in Equestria too


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the last pony in Equestria too


 
I think you were referring to 'The Last Unicorn', not anything to do with Equestria I'm afraid, but nice try! 



SpineyNorman said:


> You can't be racist about the British cos imperialism. Fact.


 
So let me get this straight. Due to British subjects over a hundred years ago being coerced into doing Corporations biddings, their descendants are denied a right to show cultural expression? That's some pretty repugnant argument you have there.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> So let me get this straight. Due to British subjects over a hundred years ago being coerced into doing Corporations biddings, their descendants are denied a right to show cultural expression? That's some pretty repugnant argument you have there.


 
Pretty much yeah. You can't be racist if you're black either.

This is basic stuff mate - I'm feeling like I should maybe check my privilege a bit here though cos I think you might be a bit dim - I'm wondering whether I should step up or step back?


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I think you were referring to 'The Last Unicorn', not anything to do with Equestria I'm afraid, but nice try!


 
If we keep letting so many zebras into Equestria, ponies will go the way of the unicorns


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I think you were referring to 'The Last Unicorn', not anything to do with Equestria I'm afraid, but nice try!


 
Yeah J Ed you thick fuck. I thought everyone knew that 

You wait till your mates down the pub hear about this - you're gonna get ripped to shreds.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I dare. The US has no culture. But then again I'm hard as fuck and really daring and that.


 
America is a young nation. I'm not going to argue with you there.


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2013)

*creates safe space*


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Here is a video on the topic from 2008
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fwznJfl7-qo
> 
> Get those arm movements.


 
I like how he keeps emphasising that british culture is all about seperation of church and state. I can only think he thinks british constitution is the same as the american one without an established church


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2013)

*removes safe space*


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> If we keep letting so many zebras into Equestria, ponies will go the way of the unicorns


 
To be honest if their miscegenation results in cool shit like this I'm all for it


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> America is a young nation. I'm not going to argue with you there.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Don't get all conspiracy theory Firky. I have just found this website and was having a browse and I was just a bit annoyed reading people making racist comments about how the British do not have a culture. No one would dare say that about any other nation, so why is it deemed acceptable to say that about the British?


 
then you can tell me what British culture is. Is there a single British culture? How does British culture relate to English culture? how does it relate to the culture of national minorities?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> To be honest if their miscegenation results in cool shit like this I'm all for it


 
Not bad..


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> That's actually an Iron Cross, but nevermind. However, put into context, the _Fylfot _(what you would call a Swastika) in English tradition is actually a symbol of luck and was used a lot before WWII, for obvious reasons though we stopped using it. However, I don't see anyone calling Hindu's racist for using the same symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hiyah Jack Bucklby! Hiyah Pal!!!


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Fish and chips innit


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> then you can tell me what British culture is. Is there a single British culture? How does British culture relate to English culture? how does it relate to the culture of national minorities?


 
I prefer 'english' folk music to 'scottish' folk music (shorthands), my maternal side have a quintessentially english surname,whilst the paternal side have an irish name - how do i decide which culture is my culture so that i can stop betraying it????


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fish and chips innit


 
I can't stand chippy chips horrible slimey lardy things..... its got to be frozen chips like you get out a kebab shop...


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I can't stand chippy chips horrible slimey lardy things..... its got to be frozen chips like you get out a kebab shop...


 
You're clearly a culture-free American. No cultured brit could possibly say that. You should go to the culturalist conference to learn about equestria, British culture and my litte pony and that.

There's a chippy I know that fries chips in dripping. Food of the Gods.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Slightly off topic (from the topic of nationalist bronyism...) but I was surprised to see wikipedia describes egg and chips as a working-class dish, isn't it just normal food that everyone eats?


----------



## cesare (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Slightly off topic (from the topic of nationalist bronyism...) but I was surprised to see wikipedia describes egg and chips as a working-class dish, isn't it just normal food that everyone eats?


It's a bit of a culture clash on that one cos of chips and egg


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Chips with dripping and chips with eggs --- disgusting!!! 

Actually spiney you might be right about the american culture free thing. the ideal chips for me are either mcdonalds or burger kings french fries...


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> then you can tell me what British culture is. Is there a single British culture? How does British culture relate to English culture? how does it relate to the culture of national minorities?


 
Is there a single British culture? No, I don't believe there is.

People tend to forget that this Island has only been united under the term United Kingdom since the early seventeen-hundreds, but I do believe that collectively they constitute a 'culture'. The nations that make up the United Kingdom have a very rich history and we do have many cultural gems, but first I suppose it would be apt to ask what is culture?

I would say that there are a few independent although all very similar cultures throughout the United Kingdom, you have Southern England, Cornwall, Wales, Northern England, Scotland and Northern Ireland.

But culturally?

I'm trying to include all member nations within the UK here, which is difficult, but here are some concepts:
Scottish Kilts?
Historical texts such as Beowulf, the works of Shakespeare etc.
Welsh language.
Celtic music.
Historic constitutions such as the Magna Carta.
Morris Dancing.

These are all very British cultural expressions, I accept that they may differ from area to area, but generally speaking they all add up to create a British Culture. It is the same way that different parts of India are different linguistically or culturally, but as a whole, they are all deemed part of India.

National Minorities is a loaded question. I expect the answer is somewhere in the middle. Someone who has moved to the UK from somewhere (e.g the West Indies) I presume after a generation or two would combine aspects of both cultures, but that does come down somewhat to how much the individual is prepared to integrate into British society. That in itself however merely proves that there is such a thing.

Look... I agree with the distain you look on with regards to the British Empire. It was a disgusting abuse of power. However, when you look at say, Imperial Japan and what they did in China before they entered WWII, there are very few people who point the finger (except maybe the Chinese) at Japan and then make some strange accusation that Japan isn't entitled to their own cultural expression just because they were led by arseholes in the past.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Pretty much yeah. You can't be racist if you're black either.
> 
> This is basic stuff mate - I'm feeling like I should maybe check my privilege a bit here though cos I think you might be a bit dim - I'm wondering whether I should step up or step back?


 
So blacks murdering white South Africans on account of their skin colour isn't racism? It'd be funny were it not so tragic.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

Everyone has a culture, and those cultures are constantly changing over time. There's nothing wrong with saying that a British culture exists, and there is nothing inherent in doing so that is incompatible with an anti-racist politics.

America clearly does have a culture too; If I I asked you to identify some American films, music, food, holidays, sports, political tendencies or common beliefs, I bet you could do so in a flash.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

But a lot of these things don't neccesarily add up. Kilts (something iirc was an invention by walter scott) signify scottish tweeness to some people in scotland; to others they may be symbolic of british army regiments and british colonial rule over ireland. I personally have avoided Shakespeare like the plague because im a bit of a philistine, and have sympathy with the view put forward by either starkey or paxman (yikes!) that robert burns poems are a horrible dirge. Again, coming from an irish catholic background in glasgow, things like burns nights tied in traditionally with orange order and masonic order symbolise some degree of being otherised in scotland despite being scottish.

I think british punk is shit, whereas american hardcore (particularly of the New York variety) is fab.

But the bottom line there is not one of that list you put there i identify with. Then again someone could group all those things together, like you just done. But my personal example contrasted with yours surely shows how subjective and arbritary it is...

and then if we are gonna be abritary why stop with a set titled 'british' why not have a wider set why stop there?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

so let me get this right.

there is no British culture.

there are groups within Britain that have their own cultures.

and you want to claim them all as British, presumably whether they like this or not.

and you don't know the difference between a national minority and an ethnic minority.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Everyone has a culture, and those cultures are constantly changing over time. Nothing wrong with saying that there is such a thing as British culture, and nothing in that is incompatible with an anti-racist politics.
> 
> America clearly does have a culture too; I if I asked you to identify some American films, music, food, holidays, sports, political tendencies or common beliefs, I bet you could do so in a flash.


 
I agree with you Cynicaleconomy. However, what a lot of people are misunderstanding is that it is also racist to deny that there is such a thing as British culture (or English, Scottish etc.) I could be wrong, but I think the obsession with repressing the majority British society is actually what is fuelling an increasing lean to the right with regards to recent UKIP results.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I agree with you Cynicaleconomy. However, what a lot of people are misunderstanding is that it is also racist to deny that there is such a thing as British culture (or English, Scottish etc.) I could be wrong


 

I just think you could be.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> But a lot of these things don't neccesarily add up. Kilts (something iirc was an invention by walter scott) signify scottish tweeness to some people in scotland; to others they may be symbolic of british army regiments and british colonial rule over ireland. I personally have avoided Shakespeare like the plague because im a bit of a philistine, and have sympathy with the view put forward by either starkey or paxman (yikes!) that robert burns poems are a horrible dirge. Again, coming from an irish catholic background in glasgow, things like burns nights tied in traditionally with orange order and masonic order symbolise some degree of being otherised in scotland despite being scottish.
> 
> I think british punk is shit, whereas american hardcore (particularly of the New York variety) is fab.
> 
> ...


 
All cultures are a muddle of different things though, not all of which you have to identify with. Would you say there was such a things as Brazilian culture, for example? Of course you would, and yet Brazilian culture has just as many, if not more, influences on it. I'm sure it contains just as many things that 'don't add up', too.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> so let me get this right.
> 
> there is no British culture.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not in favour of Britain either Toggle. I would much rather see an end to the British flag altogether because like most of you, I see it as an oppressive symbol. This is why I said it was difficult to incorporate all the nations under the term Britain because there are so many differing opinions. I'm pro English dependence, but I realise that I'm a minority in that, what would be best in my opinion would be for the whole United Kingdom to hold a independence vote when Scotland has their's but seeing as England has such less autonomy than the other states that's unlikely to happen.

And I apologise, its gone 1am and I misread/understood your point on national minorities.

Its like I say. In places such as India, there are overarching Indian cultural identities, but regionally they have some distinct ones also. You wouldn't say there is no Indian culture though, would you?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> I just think you could be.


 
I think sometimes going back to the first post by this person (when s/he said something about when people say japanese culture of whatever) that we sometimes use national definings of cultures as shorthands but these things always fall apart when put under closer examination. I think most people are aware that we are just using shorthands when we say that kinda thing?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Its like I say. In places such as India, there are overarching Indian cultural identities, but regionally they have some distinct ones also. You wouldn't say there is no Indian culture though, would you?


 
Really just a shorthand i think. For instance, 'Hinduism' was just a convienient name the colonial administration gave to the many variants of beliefs and practices throughout the indian subcontinant to distinguish it from 'mohamedanism' and 'sikhism'...


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> All cultures are a muddle of different things though, not all of which you have to identify with. Would you say there was such a things as Brazilian culture, for example? Of course you would, and yet Brazilian culture has just as many if not more influences on it, and I'm sure contains just as many things that 'don't add up'.


 
Yes, you are right to a degree, Brazil obviously draws a lot from Portugal and Spanish culture, but it is in itself unique.

It is like British culture, made up of Romano-Celtic influences, Anglo-Saxon, Danish and Norman cultures with arguably more recent inclusions from places such as India at least where it concerns cuisine and tea drinking.

So there we go. British culture does exist. So why did people previously say it doesn't exist?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I'm not in favour of Britain either Toggle. I would much rather see an end to the British flag altogether because like most of you, I see it as an oppressive symbol. This is why I said it was difficult to incorporate all the nations under the term Britain because there are so many differing opinions. I'm pro English dependence, but I realise that I'm a minority in that, what would be best in my opinion would be for the whole United Kingdom to hold a independence vote when Scotland has their's but seeing as England has such less autonomy than the other states that's unlikely to happen.
> 
> And I apologise, its gone 1am and I misread/understood your point on national minorities.
> 
> Its like I say. In places such as India, there are overarching Indian cultural identities, but regionally they have some distinct ones also. You wouldn't say there is no Indian culture though, would you?


 
I don't know enough about the Indian state and what identities it may represent to comment on that, and I seriously doubt you do either.

I would be very interested in how you define England as having less autonomy.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> All cultures are a muddle of different things though, not all of which you have to identify with. Would you say there was such a things as Brazilian culture, for example? Of course you would, and yet Brazilian culture has just as many, if not more, influences on it. I'm sure it contains just as many things that 'don't add up', too.


 
Yeah sure, but the point is surely, that these culturalist peeps are trying to identify a singular british culture that is easily defineable which excludes things designated as other, particularly it seems from (surprise surprise) muslim populations - which really can't be seriously sustained once put under the most basic examination as my little crappy anecdote demonstrates.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Really just a shorthand i think. For instance, 'Hinduism' was just a convienient name the colonial administration gave to the many variants of beliefs and practices throughout the indian subcontinant to distinguish it from 'mohamedanism' and 'sikhism'...


 
Yes, I'm well aware of different branches within Hinduism, but they are more akin to slight differences. It is somewhat like the English and the Scandinavians having the same pagan deities but calling them different names and worshipping them slightly different. Still the same religion at the core though.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Yeah sure, but the point is surely, that these culturalist peeps are trying to identify a singular british culture that is easily defineable which excludes things designated as other, particularly it seems from (surprise surprise) muslim populations - which really can't be seriously sustained once put under the most basic examination as my little crappy anecdote demonstrates.


 
You're right on this point, 100%.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

There are for sure overlaps in the pantheon of deities but there are massive philosophical, doctrinal, practionial differences within that category of 'hinduism' - some of which led to having different categories applied to them (such as buddhism which had a radically different take on the brahman is atman viewpoint of the upanishadic peeps), and some of which still managed to be pasted together under hinduism category. So i wouldnt say there are slight differences.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> I don't know enough about the Indian state and what identities it may represent to comment on that, and I seriously doubt you do either.
> 
> I would be very interested in how you define England as having less autonomy.


 
Ok. Wales has a Welsh Assembly, Welsh language groups and charities specifically for the Welsh.
Scotland has a Scottish Parliament, and again has charities for Scottish workshops to do with their culture etc.
Northern Ireland has an Assembly run by Sein Fein which rightly or wrongly, does not want British involvement any longer. (I say fair game to them.)

England has Westminster which all the other nations are actively allowed to participate in, but English politicians cannot influence votes in say, the Scottish Parliament. The English are also vilified for flying the England flag or having English cultural events because of idiots like the EDL and MfE waving St.Georges flags around and causing trouble. There is no charity, to the best of my knowledge anyway, that supports English culture.

England is denied a voice on its own affairs basically. And again, you can't say 'Its England's fault because they created the British empire', its creation through England was a pretty complex issue involving monarchs from both sides of the border and French and Tudor/Stuart influence, and Cromwell's financial ambitions through Usury debt.... nothing to do with the English peasant class of the day which are still being shafted today.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Which political party do you most identify with, Binxie?


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> There is no charity, to the best of my knowledge anyway, that supports English culture.


The vast bulk of BBC output is more-or-less "English" isn't it?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Which political party do you most identify with, Binxie?


 
I don't really have one, they are all as bad as each other.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> The vast bulk of BBC output is more-or-less "English" isn't it?


 
The vast bulk of the BBC is bollocks, but yes I'll agree with you on that point, or at least London. I'll admit London is supported more than any other part of the UK, but at the cost of upsetting everyone outside of the M25.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Is this the Nationalist Brony? LOL Oh god waste your time with this fool.

Your culture means fuck all to me. Culture deosn't exist on crude ethno-national lines you fucking doofus.


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Ok. Wales has a Welsh Assembly, Welsh language groups and charities specifically for the Welsh.
> Scotland has a Scottish Parliament, and again has charities for Scottish workshops to do with their culture etc.
> Northern Ireland has an Assembly run by Sein Fein which rightly or wrongly, does not want British involvement any longer. (I say fair game to them.)
> 
> England has Westminster which all the other nations are actively allowed to participate in, but English politicians cannot influence votes in say, the Scottish Parliament.


Regional governments were proposed for English regions (which are roughly the same size as Wales/Scotland/NI): 

...as power was to be devolved to Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales without a counterweight in England, a series of referendums were planned to establish elected regional assemblies in some of the regions. The first was held in London in 1998 and was passed. The London Assembly and Mayor of London of the Greater London Authority were created in 2000. A referendum was held in North East England on 4 November 2004, but the proposal for an elected assembly was rejected. Plans to hold further referendums in other regions were first postponed and then cancelled. A campaign for the establishment of a Cornish assembly, including a petition to the UK government in 2001, was largely ignored and no referendum was held.[18] ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_England#Regions_as_areas_of_administration


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Is this the Nationalist Brony? LOL Oh god waste your time with this fool.
> 
> Your culture means fuck all to me. Culture deosn't exist on crude ethno-national lines you fucking doofus.


 
Your opinion doesn't mean fuck all to me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> He is. He just blows with the wind.
> 
> I would like to know where he gets the money from to stage these events though.


 
You could probably put something like that on for less than £100 given that it would only involve hiring a room and printing out a few leaflets..


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> Regional governments were proposed for English regions (which are roughly the same size as Wales/Scotland/NI):
> 
> A campaign for the establishment of a Cornish assembly, including a petition to the UK government in 2001, was largely ignored and no referendum was held.[18] ...


 
and we ended up with a total fuck up of a unitary council instead.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> Regional governments were proposed for English regions (which are roughly the same size as Wales/Scotland/NI):
> 
> ...as power was to be devolved to Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales without a counterweight in England, a series of referendums were planned to establish elected regional assemblies in some of the regions. The first was held in London in 1998 and was passed. The London Assembly and Mayor of London of the Greater London Authority were created in 2000. A referendum was held in North East England on 4 November 2004, but the proposal for an elected assembly was rejected. Plans to hold further referendums in other regions were first postponed and then cancelled. A campaign for the establishment of a Cornish assembly, including a petition to the UK government in 2001, was largely ignored and no referendum was held.[18] ...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_England#Regions_as_areas_of_administration


 
Well this is news for me, thanks for the information. However it still doesn't prevent the lop-sided political landscape of the United Kingdom today, even if they did attempt and bodge up regional parliaments.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Is this the Nationalist Brony? LOL Oh god waste your time with this fool.
> 
> Your culture means fuck all to me. Culture deosn't exist on crude ethno-national lines you fucking doofus.


 
I think that it tends to mean more to minority groups who feel their unique cultural identity is being denied.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> I think that it tends to mean more to minority groups who feel their unique cultural identity is being denied.


 
Just out of interest toggle. Does that kinda thing get expressed in cornwall a lot?


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Your opinion doesn't mean fuck all to me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You are being asked if you are this person: https://storify.com/asifandwhen/penny-vs-racist-brony ?


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well this is news for me, thanks for the information. However it still doesn't prevent the lop-sided political landscape of the United Kingdom today, even if they did attempt and bodge up regional parliaments.


However English MPs have an overwhelming permanent majority in the UK-wide parliament, which balances things up surely?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> You are being asked if you are this person: https://storify.com/asifandwhen/penny-vs-racist-brony ?


 
No, that wasn't me. Although this Penny woman isn't exactly the best at portraying a professional image, is she.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> However English MPs have an overwhelming permanent majority in the UK-wide parliament, which balances things up surely?


 
Not really because there are a hell of a lot more tax payers in England than there are in other parts of the Union. Plus England (again unless you happen to live in London where jobs are arguably more aplenty) doesn't get any perks like free university education or free medicine prescriptions.


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> No, that wasn't me. Although this Penny woman isn't exactly the best at portraying a professional image, is she.


There is a whole thread about her here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-penny-new-statesman-facebook-handbags.266196


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> There is a whole thread about her here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-penny-new-statesman-facebook-handbags.266196


 
She seems like a self important dick, but I'm sure she is a nice person.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Just out of interest toggle. Does that kinda thing get expressed in cornwall a lot?


 
Depends on the situation. Some issues get a strong response, some less of one and IDK how my perception of it is affected by a. that i'm looking for it and b. that i spend a lot of time communicating with people who have an interest in discussing history, culture and identity. i'd say less than in wales, more than a lot of visitors to Cornwall would think.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Not really because there are a hell of a lot more tax payers in England than there are in other parts of the Union. Plus England (again unless you happen to live in London where jobs are arguably more aplenty) doesn't get any perks like free university education or free medicine prescriptions.


 
because English Mp's didn't vote for those 'perks'?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> because English Mp's didn't vote for those 'perks'?


 
Why would they? As far as they (in particular the Labour party) are concerned, the English don't even exist.

It was Jack Straw who once famously stated that 'The English are not worth saving as a race'.

And John Prescott who said "There is no such nationality as English".
 How's that for inherent racism.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Are you Jack Buckby? You write a lot like him.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Nah it's the Nationalist Brony I reckon.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Are you Jack Buckby? You write a lot like him.


 
No, I'm just able to write in English, thanks.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> Depends on the situation. Some issues get a strong response, some less of one and IDK how my perception of it is affected by a. that i'm looking for it and b. that i spend a lot of time communicating with people who have an interest in discussing history, culture and identity. i'd say less than in wales, more than a lot of visitors to Cornwall would think.



its weird cause in my daily life, i don't really come accross people that are big into being scottish, but then maybe thats just living in Glasgow....


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Nah it's the Nationalist Brony I reckon.


 
I think Laurie sent him to us as a punishment


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I think Laurie sent him to us as a punishment


 
theres another 5 names on that poster to tick off.... Hope its the rev!


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I think Laurie sent him to us as a punishment


 
I was convinced he was a parody but it's too stupid to be a parody, a parody would take intelligence and stuff this guy has none.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I was convinced he was a parody but it's too stupid to be a parody, a parody would take intelligence and stuff this guy has none.


 
lol, Says the anti-fascist who supports violence against political opposition. Nice fascist streak, meight.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> lol, Says the anti-fascist who supports violence against political opposition. Nice fascist streak, meight.


 
Erm what's weird about that? I'm an anti-fascist, I support violence against fascists. You got a strange definition of fascism going on. Fascism isn't "Political violence" ffs do some reading jesus christ


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Erm what's weird about that? I'm an anti-fascist, I support violence against fascists. You got a strange definition of fascism going on. Fascism isn't "Political violence" ffs do some reading jesus christ


 
Yes, yes. You're right, I used fascism in the wrong context. I do apologise. Only antifascists have the authority to determine who and what is fascism, don't they...


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Yes, yes. You're right, I used fascism in the wrong context. I do apologise. Only antifascists have the authority to determine who and what is fascism, don't they...


 
Yeah there should be a some sort of national government ideology register, where the state declares you a officially a fascist, and then we're allowed to start butchering them. That it?

lol you fucking clown, we'll make a nice Brony gulag for you come the day.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Who the fuck is Dr. John K Press?


 
this came up with a google search...

http://www.franceskellor.com/pdf/Resume Frances Kellor Final 3.28.12.pdf


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yeah there should be a some sort of national government ideology register, where the state declares you a officially a fascist, and then we're allowed to start butchering them. That it?
> 
> lol you fucking clown, we'll make a nice Brony gulag for you come the day.


 
Well a lot of your Antifa groups are state supported already anyway, so its not as if its unforeseeable in the future.
Nice to see you also have an unhealthy obsession with the Soviet Russian prison system as well as violence, you lot are so predictable.

Besides, chucking me in prison for being a Brony would be a hate crime.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-22018888


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well a lot of your Antifa groups are state supported already anyway, so its not as if its unforeseeable in the future.
> Nice to see you also have an unhealthy obsession with the Soviet Russian prison system as well as violence, you lot are so predictable.


 
the mask begins to slip...


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> the mask begins to slip...


 
The mask begins to slip?

Its fairly common knowledge that groups like UAF are state supported, you have the likes of Ken Livingstone heading the bloody organisation for one thing, and nobs like Cameron pledging their support too.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> the mask begins to slip...


 
you rekon all the proper fash bully him much? He gets a bit sensitive when you mention political violence to him. fucking hippy.

Binxie, a good long stint awaits ye.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> The mask begins to slip?
> 
> Its fairly common knowledge that groups like UAF are state supported, you have the likes of Ken Livingstone heading the bloody organisation for one thing, and nobs like Cameron pledging support for another.


 
Yeah we're all on Zog's payroll mate. Fucking loving it.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> you rekon all the proper fash bully him much? He gets a bit sensitive when you mention political violence to him. fucking hippy.
> 
> Binxie, a good long stint awaits ye.


 
I think you may be projecting Delroy, I think maybe you was bullied when you was younger, and that is why you feel this urge to seek out what you feel is injustice with violence.

But that is the first time I've been called a fascist hippy, thanks, I'll wear that as a badge of honour with your blessings.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yeah we're all on Zog's payroll mate. Fucking loving it.


 
Which of the on the job perks do you like best? I can't decide whether I prefer the health insurance or the artisan bagels.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yeah we're all on Zog's payroll mate. Fucking loving it.


 
Did I say you were being paid for your trouble? No, I think you are leaving a lot to presumption once again.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Which of the on the job perks do you like best? I can't decide whether I prefer the health insurance or the artisan bagels.


 
Actually, I'll think you'll find the ZOG funded group is actually the EDL, but who am I to speculate.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

To be fair, it is quite a coincidence that this Brony person has a website full of my-little-ponies, and you have one as your avatar.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Unironically using 'zog'. Damn.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

http://mynationalistpony.tumblr.com/ writing style is pretty similar here


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

As you can tell, I have razor-sharp observational skills.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> As you can tell, I have razor-sharp observational skills.


 
hey i dug up the arch culturists CV. i should get a job for mossad


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> http://mynationalistpony.tumblr.com/ writing style is pretty similar here


 
Nope, but keep looking, its great that I'm wasting your time.



J Ed said:


> Unironically using 'zog'. Damn.


 
What term would you prefer? Hmm?

The real _irony_ here J-Ed, is that you have the EDL at the throat of Islam, and they have a self confessed 'Jewish Division' in their ranks, not to mention the fact that the EDL is loosely based on the Jewish Defence League which was a terrorist group.

On the other hand, you have the UAF who at least apparently appears to support militant Islam in some respects but still uses the term 'Nazi' when directing themselves at the EDL, despite the fact that the EDL is based on an anti-Islam stance originating from links with far-right Judaism.

Situations a bit complex, I know, and what I've said is a bit over-simplified, but ponder on it for a moment. Who stands to gain from watching the left and the right beat the living shit out of each other?

And no, I don't support the EDL, they probably do deserve going to an Ostrog.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Situations a bit complex, I know, and what I've said is a bit over-simplified, but ponder on it for a moment. Who stands to gain from watching the left and the right beat the living shit out of each other?


 
...........drumroll...........................


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> ...........drumroll...........................


 
Rhetorical question numb-nuts.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Rhetorical question numb-nuts.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Keep burying your heads then, lol. I'm sure you'll enjoy raising the profile of EDL events by turning up to counter-protest.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

You believe in the existence of ZOG then? In a literal sense, of Jews running the world ala the Protocols, or in a cowardly vague sense of the "Zionist lobby" like Jazzz is into?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> But who am I to speculate.


 
Speculate? But you sounded so sure!

Anyway if the EDL is Zog-funded then all I can say is this Zog lot must be pretty ineffective and skint, because the EDL is a joke. I expected better, a bit more professionalism.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> http://mynationalistpony.tumblr.com/ writing style is pretty similar here


 
I reckon it's him, his reaction to me was the giveaway coz I've done a bit of piss-taking of him on twitter in the past.


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why would they? As far as they (in particular the Labour party) are concerned, the English don't even exist.
> 
> It was Jack Straw who once famously stated that 'The English are not worth saving as a race'.
> 
> ...


1) Where are your sources for these quotes?

2) How do you know that most English MPs agree with these alleged statements?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

The Prescott thing is toally correct anyway, there is no such thing as an English state. Hasn't been for centuries. We live in a British state. Sure there might be people who think of their nationality as English, but nationality is a pyscho-geographical abstract construct, the ideological dressing of the state, I could consider my nationality to be Deiran for all it matters it doesn't mean there's any such nation-state as Deira. Nation-states come and go, they're a relatively new European phenomenon really (and it's debatable whether and they're going to last much longer, but that's a massive digression) and by their nature they're incredibly transient - interestingly one of the conceits of nationalism is that nations are Eternal, blood and soil etc but even with A Literal Child's knowledge of history is easy to debunk this rubbish. Look at the list of former nations that used to exist in the last few hundred years where are they now? There's no such nationality as Savoyard either. Or Prussian. Or Cornish. Or the million and one other flags and anthems that basically constitute nationalist symbolism that've come and gone in European history. Sure there might be people who identify as Cornish rather than English, but so what? There's a guy on tumblr who identifies as a piece of toast. Is there such a thing as a Cornish nation-state? No.

Culture for these morons exists on crude ethno-nationalist lines. The stupidity of this is that culture is subjective and varied from person to person, there might be more cultural variation _within_ one small town than _between_ supposedly distinct nations with distinct cultures. I'm from generaly working-class/lower middle background, from the north, state educated etc. I'm interested culturally in a million and one things as a result of my upbringing, environment and other personal idiosyncrasies. I have a very different culture to say someone else English, like ooh Prince Charles, or son of a merchant banker, ex commodities trader and Man of the People Nigel Farage. II probably have more in common in many ways with your average working class German or French person than I do with the upper classes in my own culture, or with degenerates like Farage. The sheer variation that exists within the catch-all "English culture" makes stupid political pronouncements by nationalist pseuds like Buckby (who let's be honest is a fucking joke I'm giving him far too much credit by describing him as Mark Collett mk2) an exercise in egotism and pomposity.


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> You are being asked if you are this person: https://storify.com/asifandwhen/penny-vs-racist-brony ?


Laurie is a bigot. She hates working class people but there's a consistent stream of this shit as well.


> Americans are very strange. They can and do hyperventilate about the most everyday happenings as if they are the most important thing in the world, and then they act completely normal when public conversations are had about war on Iran and war on women's bodies and when Rick Santorum is considered a serious presidential candidate. The real heroes I've met in America are risking everything to make sure that the United States doesn't slide further into bigotry, inequality and violence whilst everyone is distracted by the everyday doings of celebrities.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> The British State had been trying to colonise everything since 1707, not the English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish people who were often flogged and forced onto ships or driven into the Army through great poverty. Its a bit like saying the British and American voters of today are responsible for the invasion of Iraq for oil, I can pretty much assure you no common folk ever did well out of the British Empire, but hey ho! No British person deserves a identity, right?
> 
> It is rather comical of course to hear a lot of you saying that the British or the nations that make up Britain have no culture. Lets just see over some of the cultural expression of Britain shall we? Rule of law, the idea of constitutions and individuals right set in Common Law and in the Bill of Rights (which incidentally is what the American Constitution is based on.)  Traditional Liberalism is one of the many things Britain gave to the world, along with fellow Americans within the Liberalism movement.
> 
> ...



Well I think you'll find it's not during colonialism we have up our right to identity, but it was due to colonialism and developed trade links that made the country into the supposed superpower it was, I feel we have up our right to a 'British' identity with the influx of Afro Caribbean, Indian etc immigrants, and right that is too. 

This right wing attack on creed and colour is nothing but a knee jerk reaction to austerity, "Ermagherd, we're a bit poorer than we have been in the past, blame everyone that's immigrated on the last century" kind of thing. It's ducking pathetic.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I feel we have up our right to a 'British' identity with the influx of Afro Caribbean, Indian etc immigrants, and right that is too.


i don't know what you mean here


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> There are for sure overlaps in the pantheon of deities but there are massive philosophical, doctrinal, practionial differences within that category of 'hinduism' - some of which led to having different categories applied to them (such as buddhism which had a radically different take on the brahman is atman viewpoint of the upanishadic peeps), and some of which still managed to be pasted together under hinduism category. So i wouldnt say there are slight differences.


Arguably the caste system underpins and orders many of those doctrinal/regional/linguistic differences. Both Buddhism and Sikhism are arguably offshoots of various Hindu practices and philosophies, as is Jainism. Is there an Indian mono-culture? Of course not. Are there Indian cultures? Of course there is.


----------



## 8ball (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Nope, but keep looking, its great that I'm wasting your time.


 
DISAMBIGUATION NOTICE:

You're saying things people don't like but are not fitting neatly into any any of our 'instant dismissal' boxes - it would assist us greatly if you would self-identify as one or more of the following categories:

Nazi
Racist
EDL member
Conspiraloon - anti-semite variant
Conspiraloon - alien abductee variant
Paedophile apologist
MRA
Gun nut
Tory

Please bear in mind that refusal to identify in good time may result in your arbitrary assignment to a random category.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

up yours Binxie
http://welshnotbritish.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know what you mean here


I was responding to where I was last quoted.

The premise of what my view is (im sure not everyone will agree), is that the trade links from a colonialist era opened up options for immigration from various areas throughout the mid-late 1900's. In that respect because of the colonalisation I don't feel that English can hold up on key Identity and say "this is english and this is who should live here", like giving up a right to holding a steadfast Identity due to past political decisions. Maybe its a naive view, but not as naive as saying "Ermagherd, they took our jerbs!"

It seems that a small minority of society now want the right to live in england to be determind by your family history, i.e. true english, but where do you draw the line? Is a second generation Indian immigrant, (i.e. someone who is born in england, but to immigrant parents) english enough to live in england according to EDL/UKIP etc? I know indians who were born in Bangladesh and moved here at a young age, and actually they show more quintessential "english" traits than I do?

And from my point of view, welsh grandparents one side, english grandparents the other side, having traced my family history back to the french invasion of 1066, which side of the "english" line do I fall on.

My point is that the history of trade, invasions, political choices of this little isle reallistically renders the notion of "englishness" void imho.

And Binxie was just being a moron.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> My point is that the history of trade, invasions, political choices of this little isle reallistically renders the notion of "englishness" void imho.


 
A lot of that is determined on how you choose to define national identity. most people with half a brain don't use genetic or racial determining factors. Anderson's 'imagined community' seems to be the accepted definition in the literature on this that i read. and that definition would accept immigrants as belonging, if that is their choice.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> A lot of that is determined on how you choose to define national identity. most people with half a brain don't use genetic or racial determining factors. Anderson's 'imagined community' seems to be the accepted definition in the literature on this that i read. and that definition would accept immigrants as belonging, if that is their choice.


 
So the UKIP and EDL would accept a policy where an "immigrant" who feels they "belong" in england would be allowed to stay? I doubt that someho


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

Just out of interest, Binxie - would you agree with the sentiment that Muslims can't be democratic because "Allah isn't too fond of democracy?"


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> It was Jack Straw who once famously stated that 'The English are not worth saving as a race'.


 

just out of interest i googled this phrase trying to find when and why he said it and all i can find is a load of white nationalists claiming he said it and where there are citations they all cite each other.  there's no hansard or newspaper quote.  unless someone says otherwise i'm going to call this one of those lies people believe and pass on because they want it to be true.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)




----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> So the UKIP and EDL would accept a policy where an "immigrant" who feels they "belong" in england would be allowed to stay? I doubt that someho


 
that's cause the UKIP/EDl types have about half a working brain between them.

FWIW, i know a representative ample of cornish nationalists and they are less welcoming to EDL/UKIP types as most of urban.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> You believe in the existence of ZOG then? In a literal sense, of Jews running the world ala the Protocols, or in a cowardly vague sense of the "Zionist lobby" like Jazzz is into?


No, not in a literal sense, but at least in a sense whereby there is a continued support for Israel and a hostility towards Muslim nations on one hand and a desire to keep the Right from becoming to big on the other in case it effects their plans for globalisation.



Delroy Booth said:


> I reckon it's him, his reaction to me was the giveaway coz I've done a bit of piss-taking of him on twitter in the past.


 
Think what you want, if it makes you feel better.



classicdish said:


> 1) Where are your sources for these quotes?
> 
> 2) How do you know that most English MPs agree with these alleged statements?


 
1. Sources? Do a google search, it'll come up. Jack Straw said the English weren't worth saving during a meeting to do with the Falkland Islands, and well, the John Prescott thing is common knowledge.

2. Not sure if most of the Conservatives agree, but I'm pretty sure if you look at the Fabian Society, your realise that these comments are in-line with their philosophy. Lets not forget about the UN and the EU directives on this kind of thing too, when the United Nations Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples (#169) came about, our politicians refused to sign quoting 'no such thing'. So surely if you agree with this sentiment, you also do not agree that Amazonian tribes should be free to live in their land without neo-colonial abuse from oil companies and the like.



sim667 said:


> Well I think you'll find it's not during colonialism we have up our right to identity, but it was due to colonialism and developed trade links that made the country into the supposed superpower it was, I feel we have up our right to a 'British' identity with the influx of Afro Caribbean, Indian etc immigrants, and right that is too.
> 
> This right wing attack on creed and colour is nothing but a knee jerk reaction to austerity, "Ermagherd, we're a bit poorer than we have been in the past, blame everyone that's immigrated on the last century" kind of thing. It's ducking pathetic.


 
Well if you're pro multiculturalism, I don't see how you can't integrate those immigrants and make them an overall part of the identity.

At the moment, there are an increasing number of people, migrants too, who realise that this country regardless of what colour or creed they are, is unable to take any more people. There are finite resources within the education, health system and more importantly how much space there is. I was talking to someone not long ago who said they supported the idea of building on Green Belt, so apparently wildlife and air quality should be undermined for a few more hundred thousand people.

Unfortunately the cities in this country are getting so crammed that it is creating racist issues in all communities, and its a problem that is likely to get worse. 



ddraig said:


> up yours Binxie
> http://welshnotbritish.blogspot.co.uk/


 
I understand English isn't your first language, so I'll forgive you for not having the ability to articulate yourself properly.

I think if you read back you'd realise that I'm pro national independence and anti- the British Government, but as I say, you'd have to be able to read for that.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well if you're pro multiculturalism, I don't see how you can't integrate those immigrants and make them an overall part of the identity.
> 
> At the moment, there are an increasing number of people, migrants too, who realise that this country regardless of what colour or creed they are, is unable to take any more people. There are finite resources within the education, health system and more importantly how much space there is. I was talking to someone not long ago who said they supported the idea of building on Green Belt, so apparently wildlife and air quality should be undermined for a few more hundred thousand people.
> 
> Unfortunately the cities in this country are getting so crammed that it is creating racist issues in all communities, and its a problem that is likely to get worse.


 
I think a large part of that problem is that "english" people rarely move abroad for work, its something thats a lot more common in europe, and thats because of poor language education (and education generally)......

We've become part of the european union with the idea of taking from it, but not wanting to be actively involved in it, as demonstrated by reluctance to use the euro etc. Its a shame, as I think the benefits of being in the european union far outweigh the negatives, and personally I'd rather Identify as european then english.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

> No, not in a literal sense, but at least in a sense whereby there is a continued support for Israel and a hostility towards Muslim nations on one hand and a desire to keep the Right from becoming to big on the other in case it effects their plans for globalisation.


 
What does this confused mess mean Earendel? You don't believes that jews literally secretly run the world but you do believe that some jews support Israel? Ok, stunning observation - what's it got to do with running the world (or nor) though? Then you continue on to say that jews have a desire to stop the right as the right will effect the jewish plans for globalisation. Which is rather close to saying that jews do have a secret plan for running the world isn't it? What are these jewish plans for globalisation? Where did you hear about them and from who? Of what does their jewish nature consist?


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

He's very rude, isn't he? I suppose it's hard not to be condescending if you're part of the master race :/


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> <snip>
> 
> I understand English isn't your first language, so I'll forgive you for not having the ability to articulate yourself properly.
> 
> I think if you read back you'd realise that I'm pro national independence and anti- the British Government, but as I say, you'd have to be able to read for that.


ah the thick people in the provinces argument! fuck off

don't be appropriating the Welsh for your bullshit 'arguments' thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I understand English isn't your first language, so I'll forgive you for not having the ability to articulate yourself properly.


copper-speak


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I think a large part of that problem is that "english" people rarely move abroad for work, its something thats a lot more common in europe, and thats because of poor language education (and education generally)......
> 
> We've become part of the european union with the idea of taking from it, but not wanting to be actively involved in it, as demonstrated by reluctance to use the euro etc. Its a shame, as I think the benefits of being in the european union far outweigh the negatives, and personally I'd rather Identify as european then english.


 
Why should they have to move abroad for work? They were born here and it is their home.

It is interesting that you note employment and education though, and I think the two are linked. Its obviously not the blame of migrant workers who often come here to do jobs that many of our own people won't or can't do, but there is an issue with _why _the English/British people will not or cannot fulfil those roles. It is linked. You see, during the boom or bust years, politicians fully supported migration because it kept wages down for their business buddies. This has over the years contributed to a lack of education, particularly in those who would have traditionally done apprenticeships in manual or semi-professional roles.

Businesses as a whole would prefer to take on skilled migrant workers who will work for minimum wage rather than having to pay to train our youngsters, which has inevitably led to a point where there are entire sections of society who are now classed as 'Neets'. Our own people do not want to work for minimum wage because of the benefits system which for too long has allowed people to sit about for years at a time without ever having to lift a finger.

Because of this situation, it is not a far cry to suggest that cheap migrant workers are akin to modern day slavery. As I say, I don't blame them, I blame the politicians for leading us to this situation in the first place.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

and therefore the publick for voting for them


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ah the thick people in the provinces argument! fuck off
> 
> don't be appropriating the Welsh for your bullshit 'arguments' thanks


 
Piss off you Wealisc nob.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and therefore the publick for voting for them


 
You're not wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Piss off you Wealisc nob.


you are ernestolynch and i claim my £5


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

> You see, during the boom or bust years, politicians fully supported migration because it kept wages down for their business buddies. This has over the years contributed to a lack of education, particularly in those who would have traditionally done apprenticeships in manual or semi-professional roles.


 
What does this confused mess mean? What and when were the 'boom or bust years'? Why Would politicians want people to leave the country and why would it bring down wages - it would have the opposite effect by decreasing the size of the labour market. Why would this lead to a lack of education - and why would it have happened in the largest period of expansion of education for over a century?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does this confused mess mean? What and when were the 'boom or bust years'? Why Would politicians want people to leave the country and why would it bring down wages - it would have the opposite effect by decreasing the size of the labour market. Why would this lead to a lack of education - and why would it have happened in the largest period of expansion of education for over a century?


 
Mid 90's until around 2008...

They supported immigration in, not out....


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Mid 90's until around 2008...
> 
> They supported immigration in, not out....


You should have said immigration then not migration - i appreciate that English may not be your first language but this is rather an important point. And what then were 'boom or bust years'? What characterised them? Why do you know think, in the middle of a deepening long-term recession that we are know past the time of 'bust'?

edit: a reply to my first questions would be nice too.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You should have said immigration then not migration - i appreciate that English may not be your first language but this is rather an important point. And what then were 'boom or bust years'? What characterised them? Why do you know think, in the middle of a deepening long-term recession that we are know past the time of 'bust'?
> 
> edit: a reply to my first questions would be nice too.


 
We've never come out of the 'bust' period. Seriously, are you for real?


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> We've never come out of the 'bust' period. Seriously, are you for real?


Yes 'Binxie' i am for real. You identified a period from the mid-1990s to 2008 that you called the 'bust or boom years' - the implicit claim being that we are now past that period - that booms and busts are finished. I asked you to say what characterised the bust or boom years (I wonder, did anyone ever hear a politicians saying they offer us and work towards _bust or boom_) and why we are now past them. You have been unable to. In fact, you've made it worse as you now identify this period only as bust years and claim that we're still in them - making a nonsense of your claim about 'boom or bust years'.

I also asked some other questions based on your confusion about these years and what they entailed as regards education and immigration. You ignored them too. Now come on, you're obviously a very clever chap as you try and use long words and that, so give them questions a go please. And the ones about the jews secretly/not secretly running the word with a jewish globalist agenda.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why should they have to move abroad for work? They were born here and it is their home.
> 
> It is interesting that you note employment and education though, and I think the two are linked. Its obviously not the blame of migrant workers who often come here to do jobs that many of our own people won't or can't do, but there is an issue with _why _the English/British people will not or cannot fulfil those roles. It is linked. You see, during the boom or bust years, politicians fully supported migration because it kept wages down for their business buddies. This has over the years contributed to a lack of education, particularly in those who would have traditionally done apprenticeships in manual or semi-professional roles.
> 
> ...


 
The difference being the size and location of our little isle in comparison to many european countries, a small seperated country that has proactively discouraged its public from properly integrating into the europe union despite joining it for the trade benefits. The "english" supporters of racist organisations such as the EDL and UKIP say they are secularised by "immigration" from the european union (infact its not immigration, its free movement within the european union) something which the "english" are perfectly entitled to do, but in fact they'd rather sit and secularise themself moaning that they're being marginalised by immigration. When its actually that they choose not to have sights set on larger goals, seeing the sea as a boundary between us and them.

Please dont come at me with you ideal tabloid excuse that "Neets" are a culmination of a society where people think its acceptable to sit on benefits, benefits are a safety net which has been relied on by the poorest people since the desecration of the UK's heavy industry in favour of service industry, since immoral and in some cases illegal banking practices crippled the economy. To make it all worse we now end up with a bunch of Eton lads who think that the way to sort out the economy is to introduce what is essentially subsidised labour, for, in some cases, companies who aren't even contributing their dues to the tax system. Additionally those same Eton lads have undertaken a ideological attack on the poorest in society by placing an affordable Higher Education out of reach, making extra taxes as far reaching as possible and demonising those who are unable to find work, or unable to work for physical reasons. All whilst they've masked their despicable practices behind companies who profiteer from speading their vacuous interpretation of the message "We're all in this together", when it in fact they're in it with their lot, taking everything they can for their own kin whilst draining everyone else of their will to live.

Now in the future businesses as a whole will have no option to take on skilled migrant workers from abroad as the government have decided that education is more a of a luxury for the rich than a necessity for the economy. Whilst actually workfare is more akin to modern day slavery than migrant workers, or at least similar to the workhouse system of working disproportionate hours for your 'keep'.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Please dont come at me with you ideal tabloid excuse that "Neets" are a culmination of a society where people think its acceptable to sit on benefits, benefits are a safety net which has been relied on by the poorest people since the desecration of the UK's heavy industry in favour of service industry, since immoral and in some cases illegal banking practices crippled the economy.


 
Again, because of a desire to see profit over all else, after our corporations shipped all the manufacturing jobs over to China and India.

I'm not saying it is the fault of 'Neets', or anyone else who has ended up being stuck on benefits, but I do think we should be doing more than just chucking benefits payments at them which doesn't help the problem (I'm not advocating we take it away either, I'm actually suggesting we spend a bit _more_ money, and help get them trained.

You can't blame the English for being resentful towards the EU. We have always throughout our history being isolationist, even since the Tudor days against Cathlocism, which I guess you could equate with medieval version of the EU. We were asked to vote on an economic treaty, it was always the intention of those same 'Eton Lads' to turn it into more than that, but they knew we'd have never voted for it if we had all the information before.

Although surely a referendum in the next few years would put an end to this debate once and for all, we should just let the people decide and be done with it.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Again, because of a desire to see profit over all else, after our corporations shipped all the manufacturing jobs over to China and India.


Manufacturing jobs make up around 10% of the workforce and add more than that figure to GDP and the UK manufacturing sector is the 6th largest in the world. How did that happen if all manufacturing jobs have been exported to china and india?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Manufacturing jobs make up around 10% of the workforce and add more than that figure to GDP and the UK manufacturing sector is the 6th largest in the world. How did that happen if all manufacturing jobs have been exported to china and india?


 
Hmm... Ok mate. When I said all, I obviously didn't mean all, it was an exaggeration. Most manufacturing is now done in developing countries. I like how you all jump on silly nit-picks without addressing the point though, really adds to your credibility.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Hmm... Ok mate. When I said all, I obviously didn't mean all, it was an exaggeration. Most manufacturing is now done in developing countries. I like how you all jump on silly nit-picks without addressing the point though, really adds to your credibility.


A lot of Western countries have seen falling industrial sector employment and a rise in the service sector. Nothing particular to the UK about that.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Again, because of a desire to see profit over all else, after our corporations shipped all the manufacturing jobs over to China and India.
> 
> I'm not saying it is the fault of 'Neets', or anyone else who has ended up being stuck on benefits, but I do think we should be doing more than just chucking benefits payments at them which doesn't help the problem (I'm not advocating we take it away either, I'm actually suggesting we spend a bit _more_ money, and help get them trained.
> 
> ...


 
Well, you'd be letting the public decide based on information provided by an anti european government.

If we vote to leave, ill be trying to move to europe pretty damn quick.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A lot of Western countries have seen falling industrial sector employment and a rise in the service sector. Nothing particular to the UK about that.


 
I never said there was anything particular to the UK with that. It comes mainly from top-down decisions made by the richest corporations, the kind of cunts who are meeting in Watford next month.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Hmm... Ok mate. When I said all, I obviously didn't mean all, it was an exaggeration. Most manufacturing is now done in developing countries. I like how you all jump on silly nit-picks without addressing the point though, really adds to your credibility.


Hang on, i'm sitting here waiting for you to reply to my questions from earlier today. I've been waiting a fair while now and have even restated them and told you why they're important for your points. Still nothing back from you though. So don't blame me if you keep throwing daft confused generalisations and absurd claims onto the thread that i think it's worth knocking down whilst i wait.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I never said there was anything particular to the UK with that. It comes mainly from top-down decisions made by the richest corporations, the kind of cunts who are meeting in Watford next month.


The jews?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I never said there was anything particular to the UK with that. It comes mainly from top-down decisions made by the richest corporations, the kind of cunts who are meeting in Watford next month.


So why do you think the UK is still the 6th largest manufacturer in the world?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Well, you'd be letting the public decide based on information provided by an anti european government.
> 
> If we vote to leave, ill be trying to move to europe pretty damn quick.


 
And that's your right to vote that way in a democratic society. There is no right or wrong answer on this. I would hope that there was as much information for both for and against for people to make a conscious and informed decision.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The jews?


 
I'm sure there are Jews there, but I don't think its only the Jews.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So why do you think the UK is still the 6th largest manufacturer in the world?


 
Depends what you class as manufacturing. If by manufacturing you mean help companies develop technological innovation and then move the mass-production over to India to build on the cheap then I guess we do have a good manufacturing credential.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Depends what you class as manufacturing. If by manufacturing you mean help companies develop technological innovation and then move the mass-production over to India to build on the cheap then I guess we do have a good manufacturing credential.


Just out of laziness, here's Wikipedia. The important bit is in *bold*.



> Although the manufacturing sector's share of both employment and the UK's GDP has steadily fallen since the 1960s, data from the OECD shows that manufacturing output in terms of both production and value has steadily increased since 1945. A 2009 report from PricewaterhouseCoopers, citing data from the UK Office for National Statistics, stated that* manufacturing output (gross value added at 2007 prices) has increased in 35 of the 50 years between 1958 and 2007, and output in 2007 was at record levels, approximately double that in 1958.[1]*
> This is a trend common in many mature Western economies. Heavy industry, employing many thousands of people and producing large volumes of low-value goods (such as steelmaking) has either become highly efficient (producing the same amount of output from fewer manufacturing sites employing fewer people- for example, productivity in the UK's steel industry increased by a factor of 8 between 1978 and 2006 [2]) or has been replaced by smaller industrial units producing high-value goods (such as the aerospace and electronics industries).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Just out of laziness, here's Wikipedia. The important bit is in *bold*.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufacturing_in_the_United_Kingdom


 
Ok fair enough, so why is there still a shortage of jobs?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Ok fair enough, so why is there still a shortage of jobs?


That's capitalism for you mate, strategic reserves of labour and all that shite.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's capitalism for you mate, strategic reserves of labour and all that shite.


 
I'm with you on the capitalism thing. But this is my point, why are we allowing A) New people into the country when we have so many unemployed already. and B) Allowing a system where for many and understandably, it is better for them financially to stay unemployed.

The current system is _making_ people resentful of foreigners, and obviously the less intelligent ones like the BNP blame the immigrants themselves because they can't see the overall picture. This is why I say that the UAF and the EDL are both different camps used and steered for keeping controlled opposition.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I'm with you on the capitalism thing. But this is my point, why are we allowing A) New people into the country when we have so many unemployed already. and B) Allowing a system where for many and understandably, it is better for them financially to stay unemployed.
> 
> The current system is _making_ people resentful of foreigners, and obviously the less intelligent ones like the BNP blame the immigrants themselves because they can't see the overall picture. This is why I say that the UAF and the EDL are both different camps used and steered for keeping controlled opposition.


People have been resentful of foreigners for millenia. That's just the way most societies work.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Don't get all conspiracy theory Firky. I have just found this website and was having a browse and I was just a bit annoyed reading people making racist comments about how the British do not have a culture. No one would dare say that about any other nation, so why is it deemed acceptable to say that about the British?


 
Your argument is based on a false premise - that people mean that "the British have no British culture", when it's fairly obvious to anyone who doesn't have a doctorate in disingenuousness that what people mean is that we have no over-riding dominant British culture, we instead have pieces of regional culture that make up a patchwork British culture.  In that respect we're similar to the post-war West Germans, with their dominant regional culture and a (very) subsidiary national culture based on a few essentialist traits like beer-drinking.
Obviously, the right in Britain like to imagine or perhaps pretend that there's some basic British culture common to *all* Britons, but of course have to discard anything that doesn't reflect well on right ideology, which is why relatively few Britons identify with the ideas of British culture proffered by the right - it's simplistic rubbish. Rallying to a British flag is meaningless if all it symbolises to most people is the fact of union 306 years ago.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your argument is based on a false premise - that people mean that "the British have no British culture", when it's fairly obvious to anyone who doesn't have a doctorate in disingenuousness that what people mean is that we have no over-riding dominant British culture, we instead have pieces of regional culture that make up a patchwork British culture. In that respect we're similar to the post-war West Germans, with their dominant regional culture and a (very) subsidiary national culture based on a few essentialist traits like beer-drinking.
> Obviously, the right in Britain like to imagine or perhaps pretend that there's some basic British culture common to *all* Britons, but of course have to discard anything that doesn't reflect well on right ideology, which is why relatively few Britons identify with the ideas of British culture proffered by the right - it's simplistic rubbish. Rallying to a British flag is meaningless if all it symbolises to most people is the fact of union 306 years ago.


I wonder, would it be fair to say that there is _*a*_ British culture, but it's really only that of the upper classes?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Hiyah Jack Bucklby! Hiyah Pal!!!


 
If it's Mr. Buckby, he should get a decent barber to cut in his beard a bit. It looks frankly alopeciac!


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder, would it be fair to say that there is _*a*_ British culture, but it's really only that of the upper classes?


Idris2002 will surely chop your legs off for that.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People have been resentful of foreigners for millenia. That's just the way most societies work.


 
I don't think we'd have had half the problems with racism if numbers had been controlled a little better. Obviously you are always going to have the extremists.

What I also find rather disturbing is that, once again, the EU and the UN are trying to force a multicultural society to happen.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18519395

If it was organic over a period of time, there wouldn't be the kinds of resentment we now see in Europe.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't think we'd have had half the problems with racism if numbers had been controlled a little better. Obviously you are always going to have the extremists.
> 
> What I also find rather disturbing is that, once again, the EU and the UN are trying to force a multicultural society to happen.
> 
> ...


Yes, we'd have good old fashioned pogroms instead.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder, would it be fair to say that there is _*a*_ British culture, but it's really only that of the upper classes?


 
Wouldn't that be *Norman*, or more accurately *Norse* culture, though?


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't think we'd have had half the problems with racism if numbers had been controlled a little better. Obviously you are always going to have the extremists.
> 
> What I also find rather disturbing is that, once again, the EU and the UN are trying to force a multicultural society to happen.
> 
> ...


Are you going to attempt to answer any of my questions? Shall we do the one about the jewish plans for globalisation first?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wouldn't that be *Norman*, or more accurately *Norse* culture, though?


Norman =/= Norse!


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Idris2002 will surely chop your legs off for that.


 
Yeah, like I need a reason.

There was definitely a shared "British" identity for a long time, one that evolved over course of time (and only did so slowly after the union of England and Scotland in 1707). It had both elite and popular elements, however, and I really need to get some work done today, and the dentist's local anaesthetic is wearing off, so I no longer have an excuse for skiving. . .


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Idris2002 will surely chop your legs off for that.


That's kinda what I was hoping for really!  Also, weirdly I didn't get an alert for that quote. Are you on your mobile?


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's kinda what I was hoping for really!  Also, weirdly I didn't get an alert for that quote. Are you on your mobile?


Nope - i did edit your quote in though as VP replied in-between yours and mine. That might explain it.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does this confused mess mean Earendel? You don't believes that jews literally secretly run the world but you do believe that some jews support Israel? Ok, stunning observation - what's it got to do with running the world (or nor) though? Then you continue on to say that jews have a desire to stop the right as the right will effect the jewish plans for globalisation. Which is rather close to saying that jews do have a secret plan for running the world isn't it? What are these jewish plans for globalisation? Where did you hear about them and from who? Of what does their jewish nature consist?


 
Sorry Butchersapron, I didn't see this one.

First off, you can't say Jews are trying to do anything, its a bit of a generalisation otherwise, but many of those in the globalist positions are Jewish or obviously support Zionism. Since a lot of these companies also hold sway over UN policies through smaller organisations such as the WTO, (and Bilderberg) its not exactly rocket science to assume that they do hold a lot of power internationally because of the fact that collectively they own most banking firms and the media organisations. Its not a conspiracy theory, its common sense.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nope - i did edit your quote in though as VP replied in-between yours and mine. That might explain it.


Ah, cheers. e2 WaitAMINIT I didn't get an alert for that one either! 


Binxie said:


> Its not a conspiracy theory, its common sense.


And there we have it.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

fucking hell binxie how much bullshit can you pack into one paragraph? It's the density that impresses me really more than anything else.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Sorry Butchersapron, I didn't see this one.
> 
> First off, you can't say Jews are trying to do anything, its a bit of a generalisation otherwise, but many of those in the globalist positions are Jewish or obviously support Zionism. Since a lot of these companies also hold sway over UN policies through smaller organisations such as the WTO, (and Bilderberg) its not exactly rocket science to assume that they do hold a lot of power internationally because of the fact that collectively they own most banking firms and the media organisations. Its not a conspiracy theory, its common sense.


 
Well, it's not Ern, anyway, as even he wouldn't stoop to this level.  Does anyone know what became of Ern, by the way?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wouldn't that be *Norman*, or more accurately *Norse* culture, though?


 
Your not wrong, it has mostly been the same families have held power in this country since the Norman invasion.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, it's not Ern, anyway, as even he wouldn't stoop to this level. Does anyone know what became of Ern, by the way?


Still teaching I guess


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> fucking hell binxie how much bullshit can you pack into one paragraph? It's the density that impresses me really more than anything else.


 
Yet I'm still waiting for you to say anything constructive on anything. Oh, except how fighting intolerance with intolerance is the way to go...


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ah, cheers. e2 WaitAMINIT I didn't get an alert for that one either!


 
Sorry, that one was just a normal reply, so not sure what's happening.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Still teaching I guess


 
Was his claim to be a teacher ever independently confirmed?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Sorry, that one was just a normal reply, so not sure what's happening.


My bad - I clicked and read your post just as you posted it. I did get an alert for this one, so normal service seems to have resumed.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Was his claim to be a teacher ever independently confirmed?


Fucked if I know.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> so let me get this right.
> 
> there is no British culture.
> 
> ...


 
All a bit contradictory, isn't it? Most of the things mentioned aren't "pan-British", they're Celtic, and not even quite pan-Celtic either.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> All a bit contradictory, isn't it? Most of the things mentioned aren't "pan-British", they're Celtic, and not even quite pan-Celtic either.


 
Define Celtic.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Define Celtic.


Good club, I like'em.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> All a bit contradictory, isn't it? Most of the things mentioned aren't "pan-British", they're Celtic, and not even quite pan-Celtic either.


 
that is considered somewhat irritating round here.


----------



## phildwyer (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I wonder, would it be fair to say that there is _*a*_ British culture, but it's really only that of the upper classes?


 
No, that would be a completely stupıd thıng to say.

So ıt's no suprıse that you saıd ıt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> I think sometimes going back to the first post by this person (when s/he said something about when people say japanese culture of whatever) that we sometimes use national definings of cultures as shorthands but these things always fall apart when put under closer examination. I think most people are aware that we are just using shorthands when we say that kinda thing?


 
Japanese culture is also arguable not a good comparator, as Japanese culture has at least partially evolved through a process of ethnic cleansing of the indigenous _Ainu_ from the Islands, and from the centuries-long practice of xenophobia.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> lol, Says the anti-fascist who supports violence against political opposition. Nice fascist streak, meight.


 
Violence _per se_ isn't fascistic. Kicking the shit out of neo-Nazis who are causing trouble in your locale is just basic community-mindedness, if you haven't invited the neo-Nazis there.
Use of violence in pursuit of authoritarian ends, rather than the violence being a means and end in and of itself, could be considered fascistic, though.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Violence _per se_ isn't fascistic. Kicking the shit out of neo-Nazis who are causing trouble in your locale is just basic community-mindedness, if you haven't invited the neo-Nazis there.
> Use of violence in pursuit of authoritarian ends, rather than the violence being a means and end in and of itself, could be considered fascistic, though.


 
Except UKIP recently got attacked and are not a Nazi party...

So that is authoritarian surely because it effects the democratic process.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

how did they get attacked?


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> 1. Sources? Do a google search, it'll come up. Jack Straw said the English weren't worth saving during a meeting to do with the Falkland Islands, and well, the John Prescott thing is common knowledge.


I have already done a google search and can't find any original source for the Jack Straw quote. Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Except UKIP recently got attacked and are not a Nazi party...


 
do you believe UKIP membership and fascism are mutually exclusive?


----------



## Limerick Red (May 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how did they get attacked?


reports are sketchy at the moment but apparently UKIP were shot dead by Scottish sepratists yesterday, a sad day for democracy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Define Celtic.


 
P-Celt and Q-Celt.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> do you believe UKIP membership and fascism are mutually exclusive?


 
UKIP membership is not tantamount to Goose-stepping _'six million' _off to concentration camps. Not to mention that UKIP's economic principles are right wing whilst a 'Nazi' would be left wing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Except UKIP recently got attacked and are not a Nazi party...
> 
> So that is authoritarian surely because it effects the democratic process.


 
And they got attacked because...?

Hint: Where were they?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> UKIP membership is not tantamount to Goose-stepping _'six million' _off to concentration camps. Not to mention that UKIP's economic principles are right wing whilst a 'Nazi' would be left wing.


 
that's neither an answer nor accurate


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Note: the six million is in quotes. Do you have a problem with that figure or doubt that death camps existed Binxie?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Good club, I like'em.


 
BOOO (and no im not rangers.)


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> UKIP membership is not tantamount to Goose-stepping _'six million' _off to concentration camps. Not to mention that UKIP's economic principles are right wing whilst a 'Nazi' would be left wing.


 
Why the quotation marks around the figure?
I've generally only seen that done by certain rightists who have a hard time with established history.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Note: the six million is in ''s.


nearly wanted to give em a like for this one


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Note: the six million is in ''s.


 
Yup.

Getting smelly.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Japanese culture is also arguable not a good comparator, as Japanese culture has at least partially evolved through a process of ethnic cleansing of the indigenous _Ainu_ from the Islands, and from the centuries-long practice of xenophobia.


 
Dang knew i shoulda said x culture..... note to myself - must be more abstract in the future.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> P-Celt and Q-Celt.


 
That's language, completely different argument.

There are people who Native American who speak English, doesn't mean that they are English though does it.

There was never this unified culture known as the Celts, it is a fairly modern invention created by a increased interest during the Renaissance and Victorian eras. Most of the Scots are Scandinavian in origin, Edinburgh was built by the English and the Danes were also a heavy influence on Ireland too.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> That's language, completely different argument.
> 
> There are people who Native American who speak English, doesn't mean that they are English though does it.
> 
> There was never this unified culture known as the Celts, it is a fairly modern invention created by a increased interest during the Renaissance and Victorian eras. Most of the Scots are Scandinavian in origin, Edinburgh was built by the English and the Danes were also a heavy influence on Ireland too.


 
Your kinda undermining your point about a unified singular culture there arent you?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

which reminds me, I want to pick up Richard Evans book on the Irving trial.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Most of the Scots are Scandinavian in origin


 
Idiot.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yup.
> 
> Getting smelly.


 
I used it in inverted commas because its what Antifa use to justify violence on groups that are anti-immigration, and what Israel uses as a defence when anyone dares question them on the abuse of Palestine.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Idiot.


 
Do a bit of research you ignorant shit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavian_Scotland


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I used it in inverted commas because its what Antifa use to justify violence on groups that are anti-immigration, and what Israel uses as a defence when anyone dares question them on the abuse of Palestine.


Wtf? What do you mean that's what antifa and Israel do? No they don't. And if they did, why would that lead you to do it? Where is this drivel coming from?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do a bit of research you ignorant shit.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/aug/15/scotland-dna-study-project

took me 3 seconds


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do a bit of research you ignorant shit.


 
there's certainly more Scandinavian influence in Scotland than in the other Celtic regions, but 'most' is an exaggeration


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> The mask begins to slip?
> 
> Its fairly common knowledge that groups like UAF are state supported, you have the likes of Ken Livingstone heading the bloody organisation for one thing, and nobs like Cameron pledging their support too.


 
UAF and HnH are to anti-fascism as Labour are to socialism.  They dabble, but they don't constitute the entirety of anti-fascism by a long chalk. Why would everyone want to be either one of Weyman's Warriors or Gerry's Gladiators?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I used it in inverted commas because its what Antifa use to justify violence on groups that are anti-immigration, and what Israel uses as a defence when anyone dares question them on the abuse of Palestine.


 
so what figures would you suggest we use if you don't like that one?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> so what figures would you suggest we use if you don't like that one?


 
I don't know, an original one that isn't 70 years old and has modernised and doesn't use emotional responses as a way of attempting to win an argument?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't know, an original one that isn't 70 years old and has modernised and doesn't use emotional responses as a way of attempting to win an argument?


No need to get emotional for us when we have all the facts on our side you moron.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't know, an original one that isn't 70 years old and has modernised and doesn't use emotional responses as a way of attempting to win an argument?


Let me get this right then - you challenge the 6 million figure. And you challenge it on the basis that it is 70 years old? Do you know _why_ it's 70 years old? Are you going to challenged the start date of UK entry into the war with Germany because that figure too is 70+ years old?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't know, an original one that isn't 70 years old and has modernised and doesn't use emotional responses as a way of attempting to win an argument?


 
you have suggestions i'd assume


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Why on earth are these ideological racists always so incoherent? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on factual inaccuracies, wild logical leaps and plain old bullshit.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Let me get this right then - you challenge the 6 million figure. And you challenge it on the basis that it is 70 years old? Do you know _why_ it's 70 years old? Are you going to challenged the start date of UK entry into the war with Germany because that figure too is 70+ years old?


 
I didn't say I questioned the number, did I? But there are some serious questions on the number killed, not that it lessens the severity of the crime.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I didn't say I questioned the number, did I? But there are some serious questions on the number killed, not that it lessens the severity of the crime.


"I'm not questioning the number, but I am". FFS you're not even trying are you.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I didn't say I questioned the number, did I? But there are some serious questions on the number killed, not that it lessens the severity of the crime.


 
who is asking these questions?


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> And that's your right to vote that way in a democratic society. There is no right or wrong answer on this. I would hope that there was as much information for both for and against for people to make a conscious and informed decision.


 
C'mon, we both no there's no such thing as unbiased information


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Why on earth are these ideological racists always so incoherent? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on factual inaccuracies, wild logical leaps and plain old bullshit.


 
Why do these anti-racists seem to hate European culture so much? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on brainwashing.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> C'mon, we both no there's no such thing as unbiased information


 
And its for people to decide out of the options, which one best suits their opinion.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why do these anti-racists seem to hate European culture so much? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on brainwashing.


 
so you don't really believe there's a british culture, but you're now promoting the idea of a european culture.

what is that?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why do these anti-racists seem to hate European culture so much? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on brainwashing.


European culture? You mean tolerance, rationality, humanism and all that? Or the other European culture of scientific racism, pogroms, imperialism and so on?


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I didn't say I questioned the number, did I? But there are some serious questions on the number killed, not that it lessens the severity of the crime.


You said that you would prefer to see it replaced with 'an original one' - which means nothing, literally nothing and you placed the figure within quotes, a method traditionally used to indicate scornful doubt. So, just to clarify, you don't question the figure but think that it is under question? And you do accept the general mainstream account of the holocaust? You can see why your posts throw doubts on this i assume?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I never said there was anything particular to the UK with that. It comes mainly from top-down decisions made by the richest corporations, the kind of cunts who are meeting in Watford next month.


 
Yes, of course, how foolish of me - Bilderberg are to blame!!! 

Or perhaps, just perhaps, they're a manufactured phenomenon for morons to point at, a scapegoat now it's not convenient to blame it on the Yids anymore!


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "I'm not questioning the number, but I am". FFS you're not even trying are you.


The sad thing is that s/he clearly is. Slightest bit of pressure and the underlying incoherence rises to the surface.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why do these anti-racists seem to hate European culture so much? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on brainwashing.


Who are _you_ on about? When _i_ said ideological racists i meant you. Are you now accepting that definition?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The sad thing is that s/he clearly is. Ssightest bit of pressure and the underlying incoherence rises to the surface.


Sorry, should have written "trying to be coherent".


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> who is asking these questions?


 
Quite a few actually, its not just neo-Nazi's, why for instance did the plaque at Auschwitz change to four million, and why is it that so many people get killed for speaking out about it. If they were that wrong, why the need to bump them off? But I digress.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Ok fair enough, so why is there still a shortage of jobs?


 
It's called neoliberalism. It's an economic mode predicated on holding a large pool of reserve labour (that's the unemployed) in order to drive down labour costs and conditions.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Quite a few actually, its not just neo-Nazi's, why for instance did the plaque at Auschwitz change to four million, and why is it that so many people get killed for speaking out about it. If they were that wrong, why the need to bump them off? But I digress.


People getting killed for telling the truth about the holocaust? Who do you mean? And what is the truth the are being murdered for telling?

Too late for you now btw. Did you really think we couldn't see all this hidden shit as soon as you posted?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Quite a few actually,


 
who?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Who are _you_ on about? When _i_ said ideological racists i meant you. Are you now accepting that definition?


 
If by racist you mean that I go out and punch/insult/deny rights for someone based on the colour of their skin, religion or ethnicity, then no, I do not accept the definition.

You however like most here deny there is such a thing as race anyway (at least when discussing Europeans), so how could one be racist, if race does not exist?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People have been resentful of foreigners for millenia. That's just the way most societies work.


 
That's just the way psychology works, too, and it's not even "resentment", not really. It's suspicion.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> If by racist you mean that I go out and punch/insult/deny rights for someone based on the colour of their skin, religion or ethnicity, then no, I do not accept the definition.
> 
> You however like most here deny there is such a thing as race anyway (at least when discussing Europeans), so how could one be racist, if race does not exist?


If you believe there are races and that some are inferior to others then you're a racist, even if races strictly speaking don't exist in humans - we're one species.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> If by racist you mean that I go out and punch/insult/deny rights for someone based on the colour of their skin, religion or ethnicity, then no, I do not accept the definition.
> 
> You however like most here deny there is such a thing as race anyway (at least when discussing Europeans), so how could one be racist, if race does not exist?


By believing that race exists and that certain races are superior to others for a range of reasons and arguing for and attempting to impose those beliefs across society. By being racist. Do you need some help?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> People getting killed for telling the truth about the holocaust? Who do you mean? And what is the truth the are being murdered for telling?
> 
> Too late for you now btw. Did you really think we couldn't see all this hidden shit as soon as you posted?


 
My my, you are a clever one.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's just the way psychology works, too, and it's not even "resentment", not really. It's suspicion.


 Don't go all Pickman's now.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> My my, you are a clever one.


Unlike you he more often than not knows what he's on about. He's smart, not clever. You're not even clever, nor cunning.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> My my, you are a clever one.


Who are the people being killed for telling the truth about the holocaust? What is the truth they are being killed for revealing?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Was his claim to be a teacher ever independently confirmed?


 
assistant head in norwich now, if his linked in is anything to go by.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> UKIP membership is not tantamount to Goose-stepping _'six million' _off to concentration camps. Not to mention that UKIP's economic principles are right wing whilst a 'Nazi' would be left wing.


 

BINGO!!!!!

you're a tool.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> assistant head in norwich now, if his linked in is anything to go by.


(((Children of Norwich)))


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you believe there are races and that some are inferior to others then you're a racist, even if races strictly speaking don't exist in humans - we're one species.


 
But that's the point, I don't believe some are inferior to others. What I do believe is a very simple concept. Our Governments and Corporations should not be out invading and raping other countries, the resources of Africa should belong to the Africans and if they want to do fair trade with us then we should do just that, fair trade. In the same way as China for the Chinese, Native Americans should at have some sort of veto over authority in America (and so should the Aboriginals in Australia.) I believe all nations should be allowed a certain amount of protection from deliberate cultural destruction.

Which leads me to the point: The only nations which are seemed 'fair game' for deliberate multicultural transformation are European ones. Why is that?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> BINGO!!!!!
> 
> you're a tool.


 
Wow, I know a lot of you are stupid on here but a blatant disregard for economic policies... I thought you were into this shit.


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> If by racist you mean that I go out and punch/insult/deny rights for someone based on the colour of their skin, religion or ethnicity, then no, I do not accept the definition.


What is your definition?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> But that's the point, I don't believe some are inferior to others. What I do believe is a very simple concept. Our Governments and Corporations should not be out invading and raping other countries, the resources of Africa should belong to the Africans and if they want to do fair trade with us then we should do just that, fair trade. In the same way as China for the Chinese, Native Americans should at have some sort of veto over authority in America (and so should the Aboriginals in Australia.) I believe all nations should be allowed a certain amount of protection from deliberate cultural destruction.
> 
> Which leads me to the point: The only nations which are seemed 'fair game' for deliberate multicultural transformation are European ones. Why is that?


You're broadly in favour of apartheid then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Wow, I know a lot of you are stupid on here but a blatant disregard for economic policies... I thought you were into this shit.


 
what the fuck are you on about, horsefucker?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

classicdish said:


> What is your definition?


 
Of a racist? Someone who hates someone else on the basis of who they are whether ethnically or religiously. As I said, I do not hate anyone.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

here you go, there's even quotes and citations.  that's practically science.  i mean, i know you prefer hearsay, lies, and bigotry but what can one do?

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100926031949AA2o9xK


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You're broadly in favour of apartheid then.


 
No, not really, I just think that in areas like Australia where the majority of the population is foreign from the natives, that the natives should have some sort of permanent say within Parliament.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> But that's the point, I don't believe some are inferior to others. What I do believe is a very simple concept. Our Governments and Corporations should not be out invading and raping other countries, the resources of Africa should belong to the Africans and if they want to do fair trade with us then we should do just that, fair trade. In the same way as China for the Chinese, Native Americans should at have some sort of veto over authority in America (and so should the Aboriginals in Australia.) I believe all nations should be allowed a certain amount of protection from deliberate cultural destruction.
> 
> Which leads me to the point: The only nations which are seemed 'fair game' for deliberate multicultural transformation are European ones. Why is that?


You do believe some races are superior to others. You just haven't the intellectual honesty to openly argue it. Instead you couch it in the above mealy-mouthed cowardice. The last line is dripping with such views being based on the idea of the dilution of a superior white race by the race-mixing with other inferior races.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> No, not really, I just think that in areas like Australia where the majority of the population is foreign from the natives, that the natives should have some sort of permanent say within Parliament.


 
China for the chinese, African for Africans - sure smells like racial separatism to me.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> here you go, there's even quotes and citations. that's practically science. i mean, i know you prefer hearsay, lies, and bigotry but what can one do?
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100926031949AA2o9xK


 
Yes, because I'm really into trusting Yahoo answers for matters related to history.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Yes, because I'm really into trusting Yahoo answers for matters related to history.


Can you tell us who is being killed for telling the truth about the holocaust and what that truth is?


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You do believe some races are superior to others.


 
No, I really don't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't think we'd have had half the problems with racism if numbers had been controlled a little better. Obviously you are always going to have the extremists.
> 
> What I also find rather disturbing is that, once again, the EU and the UN are trying to force a multicultural society to happen.
> 
> ...


 
We wouldn't have half the problem with racism if the media and the government didn't use religion and immigration as political footballs, to be kicked whenever they want to stir up a distraction or two to cover the ruling class's implausibly-bad management of the UK.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Can you tell us who is being killed for telling the truth about the holocaust and what that truth is?


 
Do your own research, bro.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

the idea that there is some form of political policy demanding the miscegenation of white people in europe is generally only trotted out by people who then go on to explain that this policy is enforced in secret by the jews or the saudi royal family.  or by global communism.  either way it's the mark of a racist and a lunatic.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> We wouldn't have half the problem with racism if the media and the government didn't use religion and immigration as political footballs, to be kicked whenever they want to stir up a distraction or two to cover the ruling class's implausibly-bad management of the UK.


 
I agree with that.


----------



## _angel_ (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I think a large part of that problem is that "english" people rarely move abroad for work, its something thats a lot more common in europe, and thats because of poor language education (and education generally)......


Woah that's a bit of a generalisation. Loads of people move abroad for work.
They don't always need to speak second languages.


----------



## classicdish (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> ...Native Americans should at have some sort of veto over authority in America...


 
"...Out of the total U.S. population, 2.9 million people, or 0.9 percent, reported American Indian or Alaska Native alone. In addition, 2.3 million people, or another 0.7 percent, reported American Indian or Alaska Native in combination with one or more other races. Together, these two groups totaled 5.2 million people. Thus, 1.7 percent of all people in the United States identified as American Indian or Alaska Native, either alone or in combination with one or more other races..."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Americans_in_the_United_States#Demographics

How would you give 1.7% of the population a veto over everyone else? Can you really see this working?


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do your own research, bro.


There are no people being killed for telling the truth about the holocaust. Why did you claim that there are? Why don't you have the honesty to openly state who is being killed and what they are revealing that means they need to be killed? Why such cowardice?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Yes, because I'm really into trusting Yahoo answers for matters related to history.


 
who do you trust, pony boy?


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Woah that's a bit of a generalisation. Loads of people move abroad for work.
> They don't always need to speak second languages.


Because most of them go to USA, Aus/Oz, Canada and other English-speaking countries?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do your own research, bro.


 
yours is utterly deficient if i could show you were wrong using yahoo answers.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> No, I really don't.


You do, but you can't openly admit it - even to yourself it seems. Because after all it's only 'unintelligent' BNP types who think like that and you don't think that you're one of them. To be honest, your stuff about jews and the holocaust and so on is far worse than the views of many recent BNP members.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> the idea that there is some form of political policy demanding the miscegenation of white people in europe is generally only trotted out by people who then go on to explain that this policy is enforced in secret by the jews or the saudi royal family. or by global communism. either way it's the mark of a racist and a lunatic.


 
I'll post the link again, just in case you missed it the first time....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18519395

There is also this:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ration-secret-plot-make-multicultural-UK.html

But it is from the Daily Mail.


----------



## _angel_ (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Because most of them go to USA, Aus/Oz, Canada and other English-speaking countries?


Often. But just look on this board there are several who have gone to China as well as other places.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> You do, but you can't openly admit it - even to yourself it seems. Because after all it's only 'unintelligent' BNP types who think like that and you don't think that you're one of them. To be honest, your stuff about jews and the holocaust and so on is far worse than the views of many recent BNP members.


 
Oh right, yes. Sorry for having a differing opinion.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Oh right, yes. Sorry for having a differing opinion.


This is pathetic timid cowardly whiny stuff. If you have faith in your views and the arguments that you think support them then you need to cut this stuff out. Say what you believe and why - and don't run away when asked questions about the things that you've chosen to post.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I'll post the link again, just in case you missed it the first time....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18519395
> 
> ...


 
those links clearly aren't saying what you think they say.

those are in referral to neo-liberals who believe that immigration is great because a) it means that people work for less money, b) they multicultural societies are less likely to stagnate economically, and c) immigrant communities are supposed to be less likely to vote for the party in question.

that's not the same thing as what you were saying at all.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Why do these anti-racists seem to hate European culture so much? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on brainwashing.


 
The people who seem to hate _actually existing_ European culture the most seem to be the far-right whose hatred for the _actually existing _Western culture is matched only by the likes of Al-Qaeda.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Oh right, yes. Sorry for having a differing opinion.


 
you're not sorry, you've come on here to tell us how great you are and that we're wrong.  only you got it the wrong way round, because we're great and you're wrong.  obv.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> This is pathetic timid cowardly whiny stuff. If you have faith in your views and the arguments that you think support them then you need to cut this stuff out. Say what you believe and why - and don't run away when asked questions about the things that you've chosen to post.


 
Its called sarcasm Butchersapron.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> The people who seem to hate _actually existing_ European culture the most seem to be the far-right whose hatred for the _actually existing _Western culture is matched only by the likes of Al-Qaeda.


 
BUT WHO ARE THE REAL FASHISTS :MAD:


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Its called sarcasm Butchersapron.


It's called running away from questions whose answers might not suit your beliefs. Who are killed for arguing that the Holocaust didn't kill 6 million people? C'mon you made the claim, back it up.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Its called sarcasm Butchersapron.


Sarcasm is, what you posted what just teenage-patheticism. As is the one that i'm replying to right now. Stop running away, have some moral and intellectual honesty and defend your odious views.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> That's language, completely different argument.


 
Nope, it's not just language, it's culturel too, hence the difference in cultural continuances between, for example, Ireland and Wales. The Brehon laws weren't a feature of Wales, but were a massive part of Irish Celtic culture.



> There are people who Native American who speak English, doesn't mean that they are English though does it.


 
I haven't claimed that it does.



> There was never this unified culture known as the Celts, it is a fairly modern invention created by a increased interest during the Renaissance and Victorian eras.


 
Disingenuous. The culture may not have been named "Celt", but all the attributes given the label existed as an understood set of cultures that followed the same Indo-European path and left those attributes in various European locales where they were combined with the original cultures.



> Most of the Scots are Scandinavian in origin, Edinburgh was built by the English and the Danes were also a heavy influence on Ireland too.


 
Wrong. The Scots are a mix. The east coast has more Scandinavian inclusions, the west coast more Irish inclusions (hence the Dalriatic kings etc), with some Scand inheritance coming from the Dane settlement of Dublin and its' environs.  In amongst that is Pict, northern Saxon and other settlers.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

If we're lucky he'll be another Onanist.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> The people who seem to hate _actually existing_ European culture the most seem to be the far-right whose hatred for the _actually existing _Western culture is matched only by the likes of Al-Qaeda.


 
The _actually existing_ culture has been deliberately led down this particular path by people who knew full well what they were doing. Popular culture is a part of the political message.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I used it in inverted commas because its what Antifa use to justify violence on groups that are anti-immigration, and what Israel uses as a defence when anyone dares question them on the abuse of Palestine.


 
yes, of course you did. Nothing at all to do with attempting to undermine historical reality! Oh dear me, no!


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> yes, of course you did. Nothing at all to do with attempting to undermine historical reality! Oh dear me, no!


 
Can you prove that historical reality?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's called running away from questions whose answers might not suit your beliefs. Who are killed for arguing that the Holocaust didn't kill 6 million people? C'mon you made the claim, back it up.


 
i'm still waiting to find out who has been arguing that point as well


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Woah that's a bit of a generalisation. Loads of people move abroad for work.
> They don't always need to speak second languages.


 
Not nearly as many as move to england for work though. I could only find this chart from the BBC, it seems we dont actually have a system on tracking net immigration against net emigration...... who'd have thunk it 







But according to "official" figures there's quite a lot of disparity between the two.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Can you prove that historical reality?


 
prove that figure is inaccurate......


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do a bit of research you ignorant shit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavian_Scotland


 
That article doesn't state anywhere that most Scots are of Scandinavian origin. It establishes Scandinavian prevalence on the east coast and the eastern Isles.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> prove that figure is inaccurate......


 
Well that's the point, you can't prove it either way. But the existence of holocaust denial laws means its practically impossible to research it independently anyway.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well that's the point, you can't prove it either way. But the existence of holocaust denial laws means its practically impossible to research it independently anyway.


It has been proven many times over you fucking dimwit. First and foremost by the Nazis themselves.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well that's the point, you can't prove it either way. But the existence of holocaust denial laws means its practically impossible to research it independently anyway.


No it does not - hundreds of serious historians have been able to write authorative works on the holocaust - Raul Hilberg, John Weiss, Yehuda Bauer, Martin Gilbert, Norman Finkelstein, Arno Mayer, Richard Evans etc and that's just the ones i can see from here. And no, it's not illegal to simply deny the holocaust anyway - if any of the people you think are overturning understandings of the holocaust were to able to argue on the same basis and sources as the aforementioned authors then they would be taken seriously.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It has been proven many times over you fucking dimwit. First and foremost by the Nazis themselves.


Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> No it does not - hundreds of serious historians have been able to write authorative works on the holocaust - Raul Hilberg, John Weiss, Yehuda Bauer, Martin Gilbert, Norman Finkelstein, Arno Mayer, Richard Evans etc and that's just the ones i can see from here. And no, it's not illegal to simply deny the holocaust anyway - if any of the people you think are overturning understandings of the holocaust were to able to argue on the same basis and sources as the aforementioned authors then they would be taken seriously.


 
Except they wouldn't as has been shown in the past with mysterious deaths of these alternative researchers.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


holocaust denier too!?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


 
Is this what you believe then? The Holocaust was invented by the Allies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I don't know, an original one that isn't 70 years old and has modernised and doesn't use emotional responses as a way of attempting to win an argument?


 
Six million is a perfectly acceptable quantification of known victims - that is, from pre-war censuses, church records, synagogue records, tax archives, land records etc in the various nation-states from which the victims were drawn. It's not based on emotion, but on data.
If one were being emotional, one would say "9 million" or "12 million", because the six million are a minimum that we can establish beyond reasonable doubt existed and were liquidated by the Hitler regime.  The Jews, "Gypsies", Seventh-Day Adventists, homosexuals, Catholics, Protestants, disabled people etc who died either in death camps, concentration camps or in transit to them, plus those murdered by _einsatzgruppen_.


----------



## coley (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well that's the point, you can't prove it either way. But the existence of holocaust denial laws means its practically impossible to research it independently anyway.


Your posts are starting to smell a bit.
E2a, stink to high heaven.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Except they wouldn't as has been shown in the past with mysterious deaths of these alternative researchers.


I think you'd better explain who and what these mysterious holocaust truth-teller cover-up deaths are.


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


 
so with the many hundreds of people who have examined documentation, either they all are complicit or none have the ability to detect a potential forgery.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Why on earth are these ideological racists always so incoherent? I'm sure some of them must have worked out positions that don't rely on factual inaccuracies, wild logical leaps and plain old bullshit.


 
Because they don't have a *consistent* ideology. Their ideologies tend to be constructed around a stable core, but get covered over with various justifications, excuses and botch-ups that are added to make the ideology seem more socially-acceptable.
Basically, they don't like admitting what they are, because they know it's wrong to be what they are.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2013)

coley said:


> Your posts are starting to smell a bit.


 He's gone direct from jewish plots to racism to holocaust denial today. Please tell me that you are you reading this thread backwards and just haven't read those posts yet rather than having read them and not being able to spot what they were saying?


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Except they wouldn't as has been shown in the past with mysterious deaths of these alternative researchers.


 
i'd like those names now please


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


Documents are indeed easy to forge. Doesn't mean they have been. Come on then you coward, name one name of a historian who has conclusively found that documents pertaining to the number of deaths by Holocaust have been forged. One name.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

You're a louse, Binxie. 

Could have had an interesting discussion about British culture but you've somehow managed to infect it with holocaust denial.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because they don't have a *consistent* ideology. Their ideologies tend to be constructed around a stable core, but get covered over with various justifications, excuses and botch-ups that are added to make the ideology seem more socially-acceptable.
> Basically, they don't like admitting what they are, because they know it's wrong to be what they are.


You know, I have a lot more respect (of sorts) for people who are able to straight up admit that they don't like people from other parts of the world for no good reason at all than this mealy-mouthed cowardly softlysoftly racist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> I didn't say I questioned the number, did I? But there are some serious questions on the number killed, not that it lessens the severity of the crime.


 
I've never actually come across any *serious* questions as to the validity of the number, and I've read stuff by German and French rightwing scholars that have dug deep into the historical data from which the figure was originally constructed.
What questions I have seen, have tended to be questions about the existence of the death camps; about the use of _zyklon B_; about the logistic requirements of an industrial-scale murder machine. What I haven't seen is those questions answered on a basis of, for example, the quantity of _zyklon B_ production being massively over-matched to any de-lousing requirement; the logistics (the German military machine kept exemplary logistics records) matching the capacity-throughput of the camps, and other inconveniences of evidence.
Instead we get fat Yanks saying that a gas chamber couldn't be a gas chamber because not enough cyanide residue had penetrated the brick and plasterwork of the chambers, ignoring the fact of forced ventilation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

toggle said:


> so you don't really believe there's a british culture, but you're now promoting the idea of a european culture.
> 
> what is that?


 
Euro-fascist, innit?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> assistant head in norwich now, if his linked in is anything to go by.


 
(((((Norwich)))))


----------



## Binxie (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> You're a louse, Binxie.
> 
> Could have had an interesting discussion about British culture but you've somehow managed to infect it with holocaust denial.


 
Trolololol


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

how sad you are 
pathetic


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> No, not really, I just think that in areas like Australia where the majority of the population is foreign from the natives, that the natives should have some sort of permanent say within Parliament.


 
There are no "natives" to the UK. Even the Welsh were mongrelised by the time Glyndwr was around.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Yes, because I'm really into trusting Yahoo answers for matters related to history.


 
You were happy to take wikipedia as authoritative.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Trolololol


 
So you never read anything by historians and you just used the holocaust as a vehicle for a troll. Great stuff.

Both are pretty repugnant things to do no matter which way you cut it but I doubt you care.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> There are no "natives" to the UK. Even the Welsh were mongrelised by the time Glendwr was around.


Glyndwr please


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Binxie your use of image macros is failing to humanise you FYI


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Do your own research, bro.


 
You made the claim. It's on you to either substantiate, or be relentlessly mocked for being a gobshite.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Can we have this cunt banned then please? FridgeMagnet editor ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Glyndwr please


 
Sorry. I don't speak Welshic.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry. I don't speak Welshic.


You mean Wellish.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Yea so that's an interesting one. You reckon it's a proper troll? Or just someone who bails out when under pressure by posting troll shit?

I don't think it is Nationalist Brony now anyway. He's an idiot but never seemed like a holocaust denier.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Trolololol


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> who do you trust, pony boy?


 
binxie is Ralph Macchio?


----------



## coley (May 17, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He's gone direct from jewish plots to racism to holocaust denial today. Please tell me that you are you reading this thread backwards and just haven't read those posts yet rather than having read them and not being able to spot what they were saying?


Just come in and saw the way it's going.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yea so that's an interesting one. You reckon it's a proper troll? Or just someone who bails out when under pressure by posting troll shit?
> 
> I don't think it is Nationalist Brony now anyway. He's an idiot but never seemed like a holocaust denier.


 
I think he's for real


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Can you prove that historical reality?


 
It's been proven beyond reasonable doubt, unless you believe that 95% of historians of modern Europe are part of a conspiracy to manufacture vast archives of data, plant people throughout Europe and Eurasia willing to lie, and forge testimony from hundreds of thousands of Germans.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Well that's the point, you can't prove it either way. But the existence of holocaust denial laws means its practically impossible to research it independently anyway.


 
What a load of bollocks. If you're a student at an accredited university in an EU member-state, you can access just about every historical archive in the EU. If you're not a student, you can do the same with a press card or even a book proposal - anything that establishes that your interest is academic rather than primarily-ideological. Holocaust denial laws have no effect on research, merely on the end result of research on a few rare occasions.
If you're going to lie, at least lie convincingly, eh?


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

woah VP woah!
post 332


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 17, 2013)

So have we had enough of this one then?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Documents are easy to forge, especially when the trials are held by judges of the victors in the previous war.


 
Do you know how much documentation pertaining to "the Final Solution of the Jewish Question" alone survived the war in the Allied sector? By March '46, 21 kilometres of shelving had been filled with it in boxes and box-files. I'm not sure that even a dedicated factory of forgers could turn out that much *relevant* material in 8 months.
Still, tell yourself lies if they make you feel better.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So have we had enough of this one then?


Yes please.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

I must admit I do like how a thread about the National Culturists Conference 2013 has attracted someone who is either a holocaust denier or uses the holocaust for a joke. It really shows them up for what they are - irrelevant far right political flotsam.



Delroy Booth said:


> Yea so that's an interesting one. You reckon it's a proper troll? Or just someone who bails out when under pressure by posting troll shit?
> 
> I don't think it is Nationalist Brony now anyway. He's an idiot but never seemed like a holocaust denier.


Bit of both I'd say, I don't think it is either Brony or Jack but I do think they're probably fans.


----------



## Limerick Red (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Or just someone who bails out when under pressure by posting troll shit?


This!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Binxie said:


> Trolololol


 
Ah, the old "I've been caught out as a cunt, so I'll pretend I was just joking/trolling" _schtick_. The last refuge of wankers and dogbummers everywhere.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (May 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Not nearly as many as move to england for work though. I could only find this chart from the BBC, it seems we dont actually have a system on tracking net immigration against net emigration...... who'd have thunk it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here are the figures going back to 1975, as well as the rate of unemployment over that time. Pre-empting the usual argument that is trotted out regarding immigration causing unemployment, note that in those periods when immigration is increasing the unemployment rate always _falls_.




eta: I don't understand what you mean by 'net immigration' and 'net emigration', sorry. Net migration is just immigration minus emigration isn't it?


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, the old "I've been caught out as a cunt, so I'll pretend I was just joking/trolling" _schtick_. The last refuge of wankers and dogbummers everywhere.


 
Oh VP 

Do you not look at the page numbers or something?


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

My Little Pony (Friendship is Magic) is the Western World’s First Mass Media Attempt to find Transcendence in Life after the Death of God
Things you will find in the show..

Dear Princess Celestia.. Your Faithful Student. Humility
Division of Labour by Caste, not Capitalist Competition - Natural roles
Universal reverence for the spirit of friendship..
..but no metaphysical entities outside the world, only more powerful ponies within it
Technology is materialist and more often than not a threat to our harmonious life, rather than an enhancement (Flim & Flam Cider Machine)
The monarchy has no divine mandate, but rests on the Princess’s greater power (Raising the sun)
Holiness comes from the world and ourselves, not from doctrine (Summer Solstice, Hearth’s Warming Eve)
Recognition of race without racial tension/conflict, except over competed land (Buffalo Indians)
The enemy of happiness is a belief at odds with reality about yourself or others
There is no resolution until the truth is out
Tradition is empathy from one generation to another (Apple Family heritage)
Stupid ideas lead to personal collaspe
Bad people exist, and always will
Destructive forces aren’t necessarily malovelent - But often naive or insensitive/oblivious to what is good in the world outside of what they have to offer (Apple Cider, Dragon Hoarding)
Some (Great, Powerful, Most Apologetic) ponies never change
A life lived without validation by kindred spirits is truly terrifying (Pinkie Pie, Scootaloo) and leads to personal breakdown
Tradition is created by people like yourself to protect you from this
Greatness exists, moral and physical poverty exist, and to equate them is insane
Ideals exist, platonic forms exist, and they are always beckoning one to fufill their potential
(even if they are animated cartoon analogies)
Without recognising the existence of transcendence there can be only amnesia, apathy, indifference and fear (Crystal Empire, re-awakening heart crystal)
Your betters are not gods or masters of the universe - They are your betters, and you would do well to heed them
The meaning of life is within the qualities of your life
Selfless friendship, selfish love
An isolated existence is a tragic existence
Bread, land, and honest toil
A failure to better oneself is a failure to engage the world
Life is irony but the answer is sincerity
No Gods or Masters - Only subservience to beauty


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Yeah that's the My Nationalist Pony blog. I might've linked it on here before. Seems sincere. I reckon there's a chance that thats our troll, the incoherent and self-contradictory posts here are similar in style and confusion. I think confusion is the right word, this is a really confused fucked up individual, fairly bright but hilariously ill-informed about politics and economics, one of them that hasn't read many books (or anything that requires any sort of discipline to sit and read) but has learned a load of slogans and platitudes via tumblr and the social media and applies them, often hilariously, to My Little Pony. This is the new generation in action, no-one's going to be psychologically capable of reading anything for longer than 90 seconds in the future. It's it's longer than a blog no chance. Tweets. Honestly, in the last few years I've noticed it getting harder and harder for me to concentrate when reading, and I put it down to the internet, you've got to train yourself to read books really and I was good at from quite an early age but I've started getting slack. Might just have an early night and read Karl Polyani or something. MEh


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

I just came to post that bollocks!! It's not real, tell me it's not real?

(I know it is, I am getting the tweets now and I try not to 'do' twitter!)


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> I just came to post that bollocks!! It's not real, tell me it's not real?
> 
> (I know it is, I am getting the tweets now and I try not to 'do' twitter!)


 
Yeah I went through that stage. I reckon it's real. A parody would be more consistent with the politics, less confused, less desperate etc seriously I feel sorry for the poor bugger they seem deeply alienated. Can you imagine how fucking grim it must be for an ethno-nationalist brony in terms of being utterly marginalised. I bet the silly fucker gets proper bullied when they go to Blood and Honour gigs


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

> @*Firky* @*caulkthewagon* @*JonnieMarbLes* @*NationalistPony* National Culturists aren't anything more than a uni debating society for a sad act with no mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL even the Nationalist Brony thinks Jack Buckby is a sad act. Imagine that - being pitied by the Nationalist Brony. That's cold....


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Ok thanks to the Nationalist Brony this: Jack Buckby. http://alternativeright.com/blog/2013/4/12/jack-buckby-boy-wonder-of-the-new-right

Not read it yet, will add more thoughts later



> The students are just as bad, too. I’m pretty well known throughout the city and it’s unusual if I go a day without someone shouting something unpleasant at me. The liberal left ‘tolerance’ brigade prove themselves to be the bigots they are each and every day.


 


Tolerance? Fuck tolerance. The only tolerance I care about is if you can laser screed my garage floor to within 5mm. Otherwise fuck off.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Yeah that's the My Nationalist Pony blog. I might've linked it on here before. Seems sincere. I reckon there's a chance that thats our troll, the incoherent and self-contradictory posts here are similar in style and confusion. I think confusion is the right word, this is a really confused fucked up individual, fairly bright but hilariously ill-informed about politics and economics, one of them that hasn't read many books (or anything that requires any sort of discipline to sit and read) but has learned a load of slogans and platitudes via tumblr and the social media and applies them, often hilariously, to My Little Pony. This is the new generation in action, no-one's going to be psychologically capable of reading anything for longer than 90 seconds in the future. It's it's longer than a blog no chance. Tweets. Honestly, in the last few years I've noticed it getting harder and harder for me to concentrate when reading, and I put it down to the internet, you've got to train yourself to read books really and I was good at from quite an early age but I've started getting slack. Might just have an early night and read Karl Polyani or something. MEh


 
So true. my attention levels gone way down since the internet became more prominant.


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> LOL even the Nationalist Brony thinks Jack Buckby is a sad act. Imagine that - being pitied by the Nationalist Brony. That's cold....


 


Am starting to get why you like twitter, it's slowly starting to dawn on me!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Oh VP
> 
> Do you not look at the page numbers or something?


 
Page numbers are a _bourgeois_ imposition on the free flow of bulletin board conversation.

(puts Firky's name in "the book", underlines three times)_ _


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Who said I liked it? It's a curse mate, a fucking affliction. I want to get rid of mine but I've got a thousand followers (including Owen Jones!) and they _need_ me.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Ok thanks to the Nationalist Brony this: Jack Buckby. http://alternativeright.com/blog/2013/4/12/jack-buckby-boy-wonder-of-the-new-right
> 
> Not read it yet, will add more thoughts later
> 
> ...


 
Jack Buckby is Binxie. It's fucking obvious. The thread mentions him by name. And if you read that link he does exactly the same kind of dishonest weaseling around the word tolerance, the kind of argument that goes 'if you hate people who use human excrement to smear racist abuse on peoples houses and want them to prevent them from doing so then you're the real fascist cos you're being intolerant'. You can tell they're both pompous twats with precisely the same smug unfounded sense of superiority.

Amusingly they're precisely the same arguments the 'anti-racist' melting pot uses as an excuse for being mates with hardcore fascists.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

its quite fun this.... being detectives lark


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

^ their writing style is very, very similar


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Jack Buckby is Binxie. It's fucking obvious. The thread mentions him by name. And if you read that link he does exactly the same kind of dishonest weaseling around the word tolerance, the kind of argument that goes 'if you hate people who use human excrement to smear racist abuse on peoples houses and want them to prevent them from doing so then you're the real fascist cos you're being intolerant'. You can tell they're both pompous twats with precisely the same smug unfounded sense of superiority.
> 
> Amusingly they're precisely the same arguments the 'anti-racist' melting pot uses as an excuse for being mates with hardcore fascists.


 
I am not so sure, part of the reason I started this thread was to bait him into joining up here (henec the title) and I followed it up on twitter... but he has been strangely quite on twitter whilst Binxie has been pedaling his shite.

But I did become suspect when he ignored my question about muslims being inherently undemocratic because of Allah or shite. If I had to choose I'd say it wasn;t. Never seen anything that suggest Buckby is a Brony.


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Jack Buckby is Binxie. It's fucking obvious. The thread mentions him by name. And if you read that link he does exactly the same kind of dishonest weaseling around the word tolerance, the kind of argument that goes 'if you hate people who use human excrement to smear racist abuse on peoples houses and want them to prevent them from doing so then you're the real fascist cos you're being intolerant'. You can tell they're both pompous twats with precisely the same smug unfounded sense of superiority.
> 
> Amusingly they're precisely the same arguments the 'anti-racist' melting pot uses as an excuse for being mates with hardcore fascists.


 
You reckon? I don't know. Jack Buckby isn't into the holocaust denial stuff from what I've seen and heard, and those uses of the word "tolerant" are hardly unique to Jack Buckby it's common currency on the lunatic fringe far right to re-define words to meet their personal grudge-filled twisted worldview. See also: rights, freedom, justice, etc etc if anything it's a sign of how far they've fallen since the pre-war days that they have to try and peddle their shit by incorporating the left's language and frames of reference.  There's definitely similarities in writing style though I'll give you that.


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

from that _link_

_There is one primary condition that is needed, and that’s open debate. We need to open up public discourse and remove these claims of ‘racism’. We know we’re not racist. Culturism provides us with the chance to change public discourse. Only then will we be able to discuss the merits of culture, and how Britain does indeed have a core and majority culture that needs protecting._

that sounds pretty much like everything binxie was saying prior to the holocaust stuff.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> I am not so sure, part of the reason I started this thread was to bait him into joining up here (henec the title) and I followed it up on twitter... but he has been strangely quite on twitter whilst Binxie has been pedaling his shite.
> 
> But I did become suspect when he ignored my question about muslims being inherently undemocratic because of Allah or shite. If I had to choose I'd say it wasn;t. Never seen anything that suggest Buckby is a Brony.


 
He's hardly going to tweet that he's denying the holocaust on urban75 though is he?


----------



## xslavearcx (May 17, 2013)

maybe the fella thinks hes a bit of a ticket and thought he could argue his case convicingly, maybe didnt take a proper look at this forum with its seasoned politicos before posting his stuff. Then maybe lost the rag a bit when it wasnt going the way he expected and then started showing his true colours as it were. Then when realising how much of an arse he was making of himself and how much damage it would potentially do to his veneer of being the respectable rightwinger that hes trying to put accross decided to say he was trolling in order to save face a bit??


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

Firky said:


> Never seen anything that suggest Buckby is a Brony.


 
Maybe not but not exactly hard to pretend you are to trollsome lefties. I pretend to be a black antifascist called Delroy and you lot all believe me ffs 

On a totally unrelated note, Jack Bucky is a virgin out of some deeply held christian cultural belief (and/or coz he's a fucking degenerate that women find repulsive) I'm sure I heard that off some scouse antifascist ages ago.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> You reckon? I don't know. Jack Buckby isn't into the holocaust denial stuff from what I've seen and heard, and those uses of the word "tolerant" are hardly unique to Jack Buckby it's common currency on the lunatic fringe far right to re-define words to meet their personal grudge-filled twisted worldview. See also: rights, freedom, justice, etc etc if anything it's a sign of how far they've fallen since the pre-war days that they have to try and peddle their shit by incorporating the left's language and frames of reference. There's definitely similarities in writing style though I'll give you that.


 
I wouldn't steak my life on it but yeah, I'm pretty sure it's him. It doesn't surprise me that he's not willing to talk about 'revisionism' on an account that uses his real name. Plenty on the far right pretend not to be holocaust deniers when they really are.

Holocaust denial denial lol


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> You reckon? I don't know. Jack Buckby isn't into the holocaust denial stuff from what I've seen and heard, and those uses of the word "tolerant" are hardly unique to Jack Buckby it's common currency on the lunatic fringe far right to re-define words to meet their personal grudge-filled twisted worldview. See also: rights, freedom, justice, etc etc if anything it's a sign of how far they've fallen since the pre-war days that they have to try and peddle their shit by incorporating the left's language and frames of reference. There's definitely similarities in writing style though I'll give you that.


 
I've had interactions with him on facebook through a sockpuppet account and he banged on about Holocaust denial while simultaneously claiming that he couldn't possibly be anti-Semitic because he had a Jewish grandfather.


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

Other groups apparently take him at his word

http://www.hopenothate.org.uk/blog/article/2067/infidels-issue-threat-to-bnp-member


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> He's hardly going to tweet that he's denying the holocaust on urban75 though is he?


 
I am not sure what's worse, bronies or holocaust deniers tbf.

Seriously though, take a look on his twitter for soome of the deeply unpleasant stuff he says as casually as you may say you're anti-fash


----------



## Delroy Booth (May 17, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I've had interactions with him on facebook through a sockpuppet account and he banged on about Holocaust denial while simultaneously claiming that he couldn't possibly be anti-Semitic because he had a Jewish grandfather.


 
Oh that's interesting he certainly keeps that quiet when he tries all that "I'm a civic nationalist thatcherite" shit.

Either way very fucking confused, if that Binxie is him then fuck me look at some of those posts it's a real litany of random shit, like a load of stormfront bullshit, some weird interpretation of culturism, a bit of alex jones, bit of protocols, bit of everything all mixed in a bucket with fried eggs on top. A real shambles I had expected slightly more out of Bucky intellectually but fucking hell he's really stupid. I mean just look at those fucking posts!


----------



## Firky (May 17, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Holocaust denial denial lol


----------



## J Ed (May 17, 2013)

I'll see if I can dig up the convos, facebook is really shit for searching stuff though


----------



## toggle (May 17, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Oh that's interesting he certainly keeps that quiet when he tries all that "I'm a civic nationalist thatcherite" shit.
> 
> Either way very fucking confused,


 
it's another shade of conspiraloonery. the ability to critically assess anything goes out the window and they BELIEVE.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2013)

Fucking bronies.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 24, 2014)

Jack Buckby speculates about moving to London:



A wag responds:


----------

